# Do you think if a club has an issue of a coach having inappropriate relations with a child it...



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

I will not get into names (YET) but Albion SC (San Diego) had a coach in FL last month that was coaching one of their girl DA teams and was found to be having an "inappropriate relationship"  with an under aged girl on one of his teams. Albion called the coach and told him to pack his stuff and come home, they fired him when he got back to SD. 

Problem is this is not a total surprise to Albion because this coach was accused of the same type of stuff on the East Coast about 17 years ago, a couple parents brought this to Albion's attention about 3 years ago (RE: coach having been in court accused of an inappropriate relationship with a minor.) Albion's response was that they feel it is not important because it was unfounded. Ok, but what we all want to know is.. has Albion issued a warning to all the past families that this coach has come in contact with their children? I am going to guess they have not because they do not want to taint their reputation and will not risk any loss of money. 
What are your thoughts as parents?


----------



## outside! (Jan 10, 2018)

They should have reported the coach to the police and informed the parents right away.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I will not get into names (YET) but Albion SC (San Diego) had a coach in FL last month that was coaching one of their girl DA teams and was found to be having an "inappropriate relationship"  with an under aged girl on one of his teams. Albion called the coach and told him to pack his stuff and come home, they fired him when he got back to SD.
> 
> Problem is this is not a total surprise to Albion because this coach was accused of the same type of stuff on the East Coast about 17 years ago, a couple parents brought this to Albion's attention about 3 years ago (RE: coach having been in court accused of an inappropriate relationship with a minor.) Albion's response was that they feel it is not important because it was unfounded. Ok, but what we all want to know is.. has Albion issued a warning to all the past families that this coach has come in contact with their children? I am going to guess they have not because they do not want to taint their reputation and will not risk any loss of money.
> What are your thoughts as parents?


 A trusted coach victimizing a minor? Club knew about it and covered it up?  Gosh this sounds awfully familiar....


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I will not get into names (YET) but Albion SC (San Diego) had a coach in FL last month that was coaching one of their girl DA teams and was found to be having an "inappropriate relationship"  with an under aged girl on one of his teams. Albion called the coach and told him to pack his stuff and come home, they fired him when he got back to SD.
> 
> Problem is this is not a total surprise to Albion because this coach was accused of the same type of stuff on the East Coast about 17 years ago, a couple parents brought this to Albion's attention about 3 years ago (RE: coach having been in court accused of an inappropriate relationship with a minor.) Albion's response was that they feel it is not important because it was unfounded. Ok, but what we all want to know is.. has Albion issued a warning to all the past families that this coach has come in contact with their children? I am going to guess they have not because they do not want to taint their reputation and will not risk any loss of money.
> What are your thoughts as parents?


And my second thought is, please name names.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> A trusted coach victimizing a minor? Club knew about it and covered it up?  Gosh this sounds awfully familiar....


Do you have any information that Albion covered it up? Sounds like they found out about it and fired the coach immediately?


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Do you have any information that Albion covered it up? Sounds like they found out about it and fired the coach immediately?


OP said the coach had previously been accused and in court, and the club was aware of this when he was hired.
As far as my reference to a club covering up evidence of a coach victimizing a 14-year-old player, I am describing allegations of a situation at another club.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I will not get into names (YET) but Albion SC (San Diego) had a coach in FL last month that was coaching one of their girl DA teams and was found to be having an "inappropriate relationship"  with an under aged girl on one of his teams. Albion called the coach and told him to pack his stuff and come home, they fired him when he got back to SD.
> 
> Problem is this is not a total surprise to Albion because this coach was accused of the same type of stuff on the East Coast about 17 years ago, a couple parents brought this to Albion's attention about 3 years ago (RE: coach having been in court accused of an inappropriate relationship with a minor.) Albion's response was that they feel it is not important because it was unfounded. Ok, but what we all want to know is.. has Albion issued a warning to all the past families that this coach has come in contact with their children? I am going to guess they have not because they do not want to taint their reputation and will not risk any loss of money.
> What are your thoughts as parents?


Wait, THEY CALLED THE COACH, WTF?  How about calling the police?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> OP said the coach had previously been accused and in court, and the club was aware of this when he was hired.
> As far as my reference to a club covering up evidence of a coach victimizing a 14-year-old player, I am not referring specifically to Albion.


Well to be fair, any one of us can be accused of something they didn't do and have to appear in court to defend yourself.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

good


JoeBieber said:


> Well to be fair, any one of us can be accused of something they didn't do and have to appear in court to defend yourself.


I don’t give a crap about fair.   We’re talking about the safety and well-being of kids. If you’re a DOC of a club and you’re aware that a candidate for a coaching position has stood trial for molesting a child, would you hire him?  If you do hire him, at the very least you have an obligation to notify the parents.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

I do not know if they called the Police but I know as of New Years night when the story came out at a get together NON of the parents on the team or past teams had been notified. 
I think the first obligation from Albion is to notify all the families that have ever had this Albion coach around their children.


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Well to be fair, any one of us can be accused of something they didn't do and have to appear in court to defend yourself.


This is one of the stupidest things I have heard on this forum.

Albion hired him because he has great college contacts.  They did not show any concern whether it was true or not.  I believe in giving second chances especially when someone has not been found guiltly BUT Albion and all clubs for that matter should have protocols in place to prevent an opportunity from occurring. For example, parents should be required to go to a meeting where the club discusses what is appropriate contact with a coach.  In this case texting was used.  All clubs should have mandates that no correspondence is allowed with a player unless the parent is also included and that any violation will result in firing. Obviously other protective measures should have been put in place for travel with a zero tolerance policy for both coaches and players.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> good
> 
> I don’t give a crap about fair.   We’re talking about the safety and well-being of kids. If you’re a DOC of a club and you’re aware that a candidate for a coaching position has stood trial for molesting a child, would you hire him?  If you do hire him, at the very least you have an obligation to notify the parents.


...furthermore if a coach has had to defend himself in court against accusations of molesting a minor player, why would he seek out another identical position coaching young girls, across the country? Why not coach boys? Or adults?  It should raise multiple warning flags.  If the club knew, and I don’t see how they couldn’t since records should be thoroughly checked, they’re liable.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Well to be fair, any one of us can be accused of something they didn't do and have to appear in court to defend yourself.


Really, then 17 years coincidentally he is acused of the exact same type of conduct? Hmm


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> This is one of the stupidest things I have heard on this forum.
> 
> Albion hired him because he has great college contacts.  They did not show any concern whether it was true or not.  I believe in giving second chances especially when someone has not been found guiltly BUT Albion and all clubs for that matter should have protocols in place to prevent an opportunity from occurring. For example, parents should be required to go to a meeting where the club discusses what is appropriate contact with a coach.  In this case texting was used.  All clubs should have mandates that no correspondence is allowed with a player unless the parent is also included and that any violation will result in firing. Obviously other protective measures should have been put in place for travel with a zero tolerance policy for both coaches and players.


One of the cornerstones of our democracy, that you are innocent until proven guilty, is one of the stupidest things you have heard on the forum? You must not proofread your posts. 

There are a whole lot of assumptions being made here. 

It sounds like you know the coach and why he was hired, and what he did wrong. Why don't you tell us what you know?


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

In the 17 years between acu


Fact said:


> This is one of the stupidest things I have heard on this forum.
> 
> Albion hired him because he has great college contacts.  They did not show any concern whether it was true or not.  I believe in giving second chances especially when someone has not been found guiltly BUT Albion and all clubs for that matter should have protocols in place to prevent an opportunity from occurring. For example, parents should be required to go to a meeting where the club discusses what is appropriate contact with a coach.  In this case texting was used.  All clubs should have mandates that no correspondence is allowed with a player unless the parent is also included and that any violation will result in firing. Obviously other protective measures should have been put in place for travel with a zero tolerance policy for both coaches and players.


I’m going to take a wild guess and say he went further then just texting in the 17 year window of direct contact with children. Oh ya did I forget to mention he worked with troubled youth for the county of San Diego (CPS) also in between all of this? 
Albion has an obligation to send out a club wide warning emails weeks ago, along with direct phone calls to every single family that has ever come in contact with this pig!


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> In the 17 years between acu
> 
> 
> I’m going to take a wild guess and say he went further then just texting in the 17 year window of direct contact with children. Oh ya did I forget to mention he worked with troubled youth for the county of San Diego (CPS) also in between all of this?
> Albion has an obligation to send out a club wide warning emails weeks ago, along with direct phone calls to every single family that has ever come in contact with this pig!


How can you blame the club when you feel the need to protect his identity?


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> How can you blame the club when you feel the need to protect his identity?


Geeze


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> How can you blame the club when you feel the need to protect his identity?


Why people like yourself try and get off topic and take a conversation down some argumentative path always blows me away!  “Protect his identity” WTH are you talking about? 
I’m exposing the problem as a warning for anyone that has any contact with Albion 100% for the families & children. I don’t need to name the person until Albion takes action and gets in contact with all the families first. If Albion keeps on ignoring the issue I will then get all the details of this person and  expose the scum bag. 
This isn’t about getting back at the pig as much as it is trying to warn & help the families address a potential problem within their own families first before it turns into a $hit storm!


----------



## MarkM (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Why people like yourself try and get off topic and take a conversation down some argumentative path always blows me away!  “Protect his identity” WTH are you talking about?
> I’m exposing the problem as a warning for anyone that has any contact with Albion 100% for the families & children. I don’t need to name the person until Albion takes action and gets in contact with all the families first. If Albion keeps on ignoring the issue I will then get all the details of this person and  expose the scum bag.
> This isn’t about getting back at the pig as much as it is trying to warn & help the families address a potential problem within their own families first before it turns into a $hit storm!


Who was the coach?


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Why people like yourself try and get off topic and take a conversation down some argumentative path always blows me away!  “Protect his identity” WTH are you talking about?
> I’m exposing the problem as a warning for anyone that has any contact with Albion 100% for the families & children. I don’t need to name the person until Albion takes action and gets in contact with all the families first. If Albion keeps on ignoring the issue I will then get all the details of this person and  expose the scum bag.
> This isn’t about getting back at the pig as much as it is trying to warn & help the families address a potential problem within their own families first before it turns into a $hit storm!


So far we don't know who it is, what he did, or what Albion is doing about it.  Keep on exposing.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> So far we don't know who it is, what he did, or what Albion is doing about it.  Keep on exposing.


FYI his history was clear all you had to do is google his name.  Look around the forum it’s been brought up several times under the coach movement thread


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> So far we don't know who it is, what he did, or what Albion is doing about it.  Keep on exposing.


Not true - as usual someone trying to start down a path of BS! What exactly would you like to know as far as info, you want details? 
I think from reading (member: FACT ) responses it started with inappropriate texting? And we also know Albion called the coach back to San Diego from FL and fired him! SO YA we do know some of what happened! 
If (FACT) wants to say the Pigs name that’s fine by me, but I think it’s better to let Albion contact the families first. 
If Albion doesn’t take action in the next week then let the flood gates open.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> FYI his history was clear all you had to do is google his name.  Look around the forum it’s been brought up several times under the coach movement thread


Brain cramps from you too?  Must be catching.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Not true - as usual someone trying to start down a path of BS! What exactly would you like to know as far as info, you want details?
> I think from reading (member: FACT ) responses it started with inappropriate texting? And we also know Albion called the coach back to San Diego from FL and fired him! SO YA we do know some of what happened!
> If (FACT) wants to say the Pigs name that’s fine by me, but I think it’s better to let Albion contact the families first.
> If Albion doesn’t take action in the next week then let the flood gates open.


Now it's an epidemic.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Now it's an epidemic.


Keep fishing freak!
 This is a post about a little kid that was abused by the hands of an adult and you want to make light of it.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Keep fishing freak!
> This is a post about a little kid that was abused by the hands of an adult and you want to make light of it.


From what has been "exposed" so far in this thread no one knows what is happening.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> From what has been "exposed" so far in this thread no one knows what is happening.


We know a kid was abused in some way by a soccer coach that was working for Albion SC and whatever he did warranted the coach to be fired! 
We also know Albion Sc was responsible for bringing this pig together with young children has not contacted the families he has coached from his past or present.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> We know a kid was abused in some way by a soccer coach that was working for Albion SC and whatever he did warranted the coach to be fired!
> We also know Albion Sc was responsible for bringing this pig together with young children has not contacted the families he has coached from his past or present.


In some way, by somebody, somewhere, some time ago.

Details to follow?


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 10, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Not true - as usual someone trying to start down a path of BS! What exactly would you like to know as far as info, you want details?
> I think from reading (member: FACT ) responses it started with inappropriate texting? And we also know Albion called the coach back to San Diego from FL and fired him! SO YA we do know some of what happened!
> If (FACT) wants to say the Pigs name that’s fine by me, but I think it’s better to let Albion contact the families first.
> If Albion doesn’t take action in the next week then let the flood gates open.


What happened, who was it?


----------



## Round (Jan 10, 2018)

I think anyone who has had a kid there knows who the implied coach is.  I think it's a little early to convict.  

Da is not a good thing.


----------



## Distraction (Jan 10, 2018)

Round said:


> Da is not a good thing.


How is this a negative reflection of the DA? What in particular about the DA creates this sort of situation? Last month a high school soccer coach from Florida took an underage female player all the way to New York with him. Does this mean high school soccer is not a good thing? Maybe just all girl's soccer is a bad thing? Or all sports...or all occasions where adult men can interact with adolescent girls.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jan 10, 2018)

Distraction said:


> How is this a negative reflection of the DA? What in particular about the DA creates this sort of situation? Last month a high school soccer coach from Florida took an underage female player all the way to New York with him. Does this mean high school soccer is not a good thing? Maybe just all girl's soccer is a bad thing? Or all sports...or all occasions where adult men can interact with adolescent girls.


What in particular creates this? 
Too much access being given to girls by men who crave power and young female attention. 
That’s where it starts.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> What happened, who was it?


Bullshit forum gossip.  "Something happened, but I can't tell you what - just trust me because I can't tell you who is at fault."


----------



## INFAMEE (Jan 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Bullshit forum gossip.  "Something happened, but I can't tell you what - just trust me because I can't tell you who is at fault."


Lulz


----------



## sandshark (Jan 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Bullshit forum gossip.  "Something happened, but I can't tell you what - just trust me because I can't tell you who is at fault."


First this is about warning any parents that have had children at Albion Sc in the past 5 years to contact the club and get answers! They (Albion)  knew about the accusations of prior inappropriate conduct this person was accused of and they still made the decision to hire him anyway! Albion even gave him free run of the girls college program to top it off! Albion allowed this pig to take groups of girls across country in a van to visit colleges on more than one occasion. Albion turned an blind eye to all warnings of this past for profit.
Albion needs to send out a club wide warning in case the predator got his hands on other children in the past 4-5 years of employment with Albion SC.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 11, 2018)

And this among the reasons why I traveled to Florida to watch my daughter play and stayed separately in the same hotel.   Too many parents just let their kids go and trust others to supervise them.


----------



## watfly (Jan 11, 2018)

sandshark said:


> First this is about warning any parents that have had children at Albion Sc in the past 5 years to contact the club and get answers! They (Albion)  knew about the accusations of prior inappropriate conduct this person was accused of and they still made the decision to hire him anyway! Albion even gave him free run of the girls college program to top it off! Albion allowed this pig to take groups of girls across country in a van to visit colleges on more than one occasion. Albion turned an blind eye to all warnings of this past for profit.
> Albion needs to send out a club wide warning in case the predator got his hands on other children in the past 4-5 years of employment with Albion SC.


I appreciate the vigor of your posts but its wishful thinking that Albion would notify the parents present or past when they hired the guy with full knowledge of his dubious past in the first place.  It would also require the club to put "players first" and not "club (ie NG) first" which unfortunately is never going to happen there.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 11, 2018)

watfly said:


> I appreciate the vigor of your posts but its wishful thinking that Albion would notify the parents present or past when they hired the guy with full knowledge of his dubious past in the first place.  It would also require the club to put "players first" and not "club (ie NG) first" which unfortunately is never going to happen there.


Well this is only the beginning of whats to come. Albion and its coaches will answer for their negligence in this matter, they have used and abused families for long enough and it is horrible it has come to this where a young child was abused by one of their directors. All of this could have been avoided if they had acted when they were warned of their employees shady past. Albion proved again they only care about one thing and that was this guy was bringing in lots outside players (little girls) and building their club= MONEY!


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Well this is only the beginning of whats to come. Albion and its coaches will answer for their negligence in this matter, they have used and abused families for long enough and it is horrible it has come to this where a young child was abused by one of their directors. All of this could have been avoided if they had acted when they were warned of their employees shady past. Albion proved again they only care about one thing and that was this guy was bringing in lots outside players (little girls) and building their club= MONEY!


So did the police in Florida just let him go?


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 11, 2018)

My thought as a parent is that I don't have any information to make a comment on your question.  What exactly happened 17 years ago seems to be the most pertinent information since that is the only thing the club would have to go on with their decisions to hire said coach.   What evidence the parents had 3 years ago and the exact conversation with the club would have been the next information needed.   

Due diligence as parents knowing what our kids are doing and with whom is of utmost importance.  Having all the information that we can helps a lot, and if you feel a club has a history of bad decisions, then definitely stay away.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 11, 2018)

sandshark said:


> First this is about warning any parents that have had children at Albion Sc in the past 5 years to contact the club and get answers! They (Albion)  knew about the accusations of prior inappropriate conduct this person was accused of and they still made the decision to hire him anyway! Albion even gave him free run of the girls college program to top it off! Albion allowed this pig to take groups of girls across country in a van to visit colleges on more than one occasion. Albion turned an blind eye to all warnings of this past for profit.
> Albion needs to send out a club wide warning in case the predator got his hands on other children in the past 4-5 years of employment with Albion SC.


Your tenacity is admirable, but I would hesitate to place blame on Albion as a club - accusations are not convictions. There have been cases of meritless criminal charges. If this is all true, I'm sure we'll be hearing about it in the news shortly.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Your tenacity is admirable, but I would hesitate to place blame on Albion as a club - accusations are not convictions. There have been cases of meritless criminal charges. If this is all true, I'm sure we'll be hearing about it in the news shortly.


 And now there are two....Eagles and Albion. If VInce Thomas of Eagles ever does stand trial for his alleged physical relationship with a 14 year old player, we will finally know who knew what and when they knew it.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Well to be fair, any one of us can be accused of something they didn't do and have to appear in court to defend yourself.


Sounds about right coming from someone with a long history of protecting career alcoholics and adulterers. I mean hey you’ve got two coaches f*%^ing each other but at least your sidelines don’t reek of booze any more.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 11, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Well this is only the beginning of whats to come. Albion and its coaches will answer for their negligence in this matter, they have used and abused families for long enough and it is horrible it has come to this where a young child was abused by one of their directors. All of this could have been avoided if they had acted when they were warned of their employees shady past. Albion proved again they only care about one thing and that was this guy was bringing in lots outside players (little girls) and building their club= MONEY!


Alright your turn:
17 years ago a coach has an inappropriate relationship with a teenager, which resulted in him being let go. No records of criminal charges, no records of civil suits, no records of settlements. He was asked to leave and that was the most appropriate consequence for his actions. The ACLU would have had a field day had Albion knocked on everyone’s doors to tell them about this man’s past. If he had done something real he wouldn’t be allowed near parks.
That brings us to the current issue. We know the coach sent some texts that were deemed inappropriate. We don’t know how many texts, we don’t know how inappropriate they were. I’m going to go ahead and assume he will be let go. I sincerely doubt Albion has become this sinister cabal of predators in track suits and white vans luring in girls with promises of playtime. This is a sensitive issue and it’s being treated like a sensitive issue. We don’t need your DEEPALBION conspiracy drivel sh%*ing up the boards.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 11, 2018)

Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 11, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Alright your turn:
> 17 years ago a coach has an inappropriate relationship with a teenager, which resulted in him being let go. No records of criminal charges, no records of civil suits, no records of settlements. He was asked to leave and that was the most appropriate consequence for his actions. The ACLU would have had a field day had Albion knocked on everyone’s doors to tell them about this man’s past. If he had done something real he wouldn’t be allowed near parks.
> That brings us to the current issue. We know the coach sent some texts that were deemed inappropriate. We don’t know how many texts, we don’t know how inappropriate they were. I’m going to go ahead and assume he will be let go. I sincerely doubt Albion has become this sinister cabal of predators in track suits and white vans luring in girls with promises of playtime. This is a sensitive issue and it’s being treated like a sensitive issue. We don’t need your DEEPALBION conspiracy drivel sh%*ing up the boards.


What we really don’t need is someone like you trying to smooth over the issue and give this guy the benefit of the doubt! 
So far we know this.. he was accused of inappropriate relations with (I assume it was girl) an underaged girl about 17 years ago, then what we know next is he moved from the East Coast and got back in the same exact situation of coaching young girls at a club in East County by the name of United Soccer, then went and landed a job at Child Protective services for the county of San Diego, next we know he was put in charge of the women’s college placement at Albion and was allowed to drive a van around the US for overnight trips with groups of girls, we also know Albion was warned, asked and talked to about his “East Coast accusations” as he was employed by Albion Sc, and now within the past 60 days he was caught texting a young girl inappropriate messages, pictures or? Whatever is was Albion figured it was bad enough to fire him in the spot!
So with that info that we have so far you can make your mind up if you think he may have done more then “text” young girls in the 17 past years? It is pretty obvious that he has maneuvered his life to always be in direct contact with under age girls? I’m going to take wild guess and say he has went further than a simple text to only one girl! I’m also going to say he should be looked at again for whatever “accusations” he was tried for 17 years ago.


----------



## outside! (Jan 11, 2018)

Just playing devil's advocate. It is possible that this has been reported to police and for some reason they or the DA or lawyers have asked the club to remain quite while the investigation proceeds. Hmmm....


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 11, 2018)

sandshark said:


> What we really don’t need is someone like you trying to smooth over the issue and give this guy the benefit of the doubt!
> So far we know this.. he was accused of inappropriate relations with (I assume it was girl) an underaged girl about 17 years ago, then what we know next is he moved from the East Coast and got back in the same exact situation of coaching young girls at a club in East County by the name of United Soccer, then went and landed a job at Child Protective services for the county of San Diego, next we know he was put in charge of the women’s college placement at Albion and was allowed to drive a van around the US for overnight trips with groups of girls, we also know Albion was warned, asked and talked to about his “East Coast accusations” as he was employed by Albion Sc, and now within the past 60 days he was caught texting a young girl inappropriate messages, pictures or? Whatever is was Albion figured it was bad enough to fire him in the spot!
> So with that info that we have so far you can make your mind up if you think he may have done more then “text” young girls in the 17 past years? It is pretty obvious that he has maneuvered his life to always be in direct contact with under age girls? I’m going to take wild guess and say he has went further than a simple text to only one girl! I’m also going to say he should be looked at again for whatever “accusations” he was tried for 17 years ago.


It’s really cute that you think Willy Wonka must have such a photogenic donger that he could use it to try and bait these girls but based on who he is as a person I had concluded his winning personality would likely be a better bet than the heat he surely isn’t packing downstairs.  
What do you think is more likely? That his piss-poor uncharming Hugh Grant routine is an act to cover up him diddling every last kid in the county? Or maybe, just maybe he has the emotional maturity to match his stature, and in his career of helping others he developed inappropriate feelings for someone he shouldn’t have and sent some texts he shouldn’t have. I am quite confident if he had tried anything at all any one of the girls could hold their own in that fight.  
I’m not trying to gloss over this at all. Albion is handling the situation professionally and appropriately and I am sure legal consultation has been taken at every step as this has unfolded. 

I can’t imagine what your homeowners association has to deal with if this is how you act on a discussion board for a team you’re not even a part of.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 12, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> What in particular creates this?
> Too much access being given to girls by men who crave power and young female attention.
> That’s where it starts.


I have repeatedly stated this and been repeatedly told that they want our young girl to text the coach herself. There should be a rule that they are not allowed to. In my sons sports he's not even allowed to initiate contact unless we are cc but yet in soccer this is something that is asked over and over again. 
I have been appalled by some of the conversations I have overheard 03 girls having with coaches in the past- I don't find it cute or funny for grown men to talk to the girls about their dates or "going out" as some sort of way of bonding with them. I would think male coaches would understand the pitfalls but it appears many of them in fact do not and should be educated. One wrong move, or drama teen and you now have a full blown investigation that sullies your reputation. Not every accusation is a credible one- Duke Rape anyone?


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Alright your turn:
> 17 years ago a coach has an inappropriate relationship with a teenager, which resulted in him being let go. No records of criminal charges, no records of civil suits, no records of settlements. He was asked to leave and that was the most appropriate consequence for his actions. The ACLU would have had a field day had Albion knocked on everyone’s doors to tell them about this man’s past. If he had done something real he wouldn’t be allowed near parks.
> That brings us to the current issue. We know the coach sent some texts that were deemed inappropriate. We don’t know how many texts, we don’t know how inappropriate they were. I’m going to go ahead and assume he will be let go. I sincerely doubt Albion has become this sinister cabal of predators in track suits and white vans luring in girls with promises of playtime. This is a sensitive issue and it’s being treated like a sensitive issue. We don’t need your DEEPALBION conspiracy drivel sh%*ing up the boards.


"We know the coach sent some texts that were deemed inappropriate."  Maybe you know, but that's the first I heard of it.  What else do you know?


----------



## ecsoccermom (Jan 12, 2018)

espola said:


> "We know the coach sent some texts that were deemed inappropriate."  Maybe you know, but that's the first I heard of it.  What else do you know?


He broke the texting policy and was let go.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 16, 2018)

Very powerful.   Must read.

http://www.espn.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/22046031/michigan-state-university-doctor-larry-nassar-surrounded-enablers-abused-athletes-espn


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Very powerful.   Must read.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/22046031/michigan-state-university-doctor-larry-nassar-surrounded-enablers-abused-athletes-espn


Good article. read it earlier. There is another article detailing girls reporting mental abuse since the 80's. Google Dominique Moceanu. She was blacklisted for over a decade for speaking out about the mental abuse she suffered. System that covered up issues. Articles talk about "vindication" but that doesnt help those kids who could have been saved from abuse.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Good article. read it earlier. There is another article detailing girls reporting mental abuse since the 80's. Google Dominique Moceanu. She was blacklisted for over a decade for speaking out about the mental abuse she suffered. System that covered up issues. Articles talk about "vindication" but that doesnt help those kids who could have been saved from abuse.


_Vindication - when everyone else feels better about an atrocity and can forever after pretend it didn’t happen _
#kony2012


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 16, 2018)

Is it the system that covers up for guys that do this stuff?  Just reading this thread, it sounds like the "system" you speak of isn't necessary, there are enough parents that will do that job.  Just look at this Golden Fjord guy... He sounds like he is blowing the coach himself.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Is it the system that covers up for guys that do this stuff?  Just reading this thread, it sounds like the "system" you speak of isn't necessary, there are enough parents that will do that job.  Just look at this Golden Fjord guy... He sounds like he is blowing the coach himself.


Cute but I’ll pass. Soccer doesn’t really go with Watersports. Honestly though I wish we had a real scandal instead of some aspie being a creep.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Has anyone heard whether another club has picked him up?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 16, 2018)

Parents continue to allow grown men to treat their teenage and younger daughters in all sorts of questionable and innapropriate ways.  Out of fear, discomfort,  intimidation, or bullying by the coach and club.  Speak up, ask questions, stop being afraid to question or challenge a coach or the club.  These are our daughters and we are both the paying customer and the parents.  Coaches are accountable to us not the other way around.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

The sun has set on the Polo fields and the Biebs is back marking everything dumb! You go boy! So how did tryouts go today?


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> The sun has set on the Polo fields and the Biebs is back marking everything dumb! You go boy! So how did tryouts go today?


Me to.  8 dumb posts in under a minute.  Go boy go! Only 6 more posts from today to find.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 16, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Very powerful.   Must read.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/22046031/michigan-state-university-doctor-larry-nassar-surrounded-enablers-abused-athletes-espn


There are no words after reading this. Im sick.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Parents continue to allow grown men to treat their teenage and younger daughters in all sorts of questionable and innapropriate ways.  Out of fear, discomfort,  intimidation, or bullying by the coach and club.  Speak up, ask questions, stop being afraid to question or challenge a coach or the club.  These are our daughters and we are both the paying customer and the parents.  Coaches are accountable to us not the other way around.


I wish I could agree with this 40 times.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

It's amazing. Do they not not require annual sexual harassment seminars like every other business? I've long been a proponent of teaching self-advocacy starting in pre-K.


----------



## Toch (Jan 16, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I will not get into names (YET) but Albion SC (San Diego) had a coach in FL last month that was coaching one of their girl DA teams and was found to be having an "inappropriate relationship"  with an under aged girl on one of his teams. Albion called the coach and told him to pack his stuff and come home, they fired him when he got back to SD.
> 
> Problem is this is not a total surprise to Albion because this coach was accused of the same type of stuff on the East Coast about 17 years ago, a couple parents brought this to Albion's attention about 3 years ago (RE: coach having been in court accused of an inappropriate relationship with a minor.) Albion's response was that they feel it is not important because it was unfounded. Ok, but what we all want to know is.. has Albion issued a warning to all the past families that this coach has come in contact with their children? I am going to guess they have not because they do not want to taint their reputation and will not risk any loss of money.
> What are your thoughts as parents?


Why would any parent allow their child to be around someone who’s been suspected of that behavior? Are the parents that lame? Why not confront the animal?


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 16, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> It's amazing. Do they not not require annual sexual harassment seminars like every other business? I've long been a proponent of teaching self-advocacy starting in pre-K.





Toch said:


> Why would any parent allow their child to be around someone who’s been suspected of that behavior? Are the parents that lame? Why not confront the animal?


parents felt they were providing the very best care for their athletes. He was physician to the “gymnastics stars”  Allegations were kept quiet. These guys don’t just groom the kids, they groom the parents.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 17, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> parents felt they were providing the very best care for their athletes. He was physician to the “gymnastics stars”  Allegations were kept quiet. These guys don’t just groom the kids, they groom the parents.


Nailed it. How many parents in SoCal have allowed their daughters to have a coach who bullied and verbally abuses them because it's an all star team? How many have allowed things like pay to pay, questionable ethics, infantile demands regarding communication (text me and not your parents) to continue because they didn't want to hurt their daughter? 
We justify it - he's a great coach, it's not that bad, he's tough on them, it's just his way of getting through to them as they slowly lose their fire, and sometimes their self esteem. 
It's all a grooming process to either emotionally or physically abuse. 
Their personal lives (the coaches) also reflect a lot about the types of men they are and families should absolutely take cues from that. 
Maybe they will address this topic at their annual coaching convention in Philadelphia. Doubt it- they are too busy learning from Beast Mode how to "build their brand through social media".


----------



## Real Deal (Jan 17, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> parents felt they were providing the very best care for their athletes. He was physician to the “gymnastics stars”  Allegations were kept quiet. These guys don’t just groom the kids, they groom the parents.


Of all the abuse stories I've read recently this may be the most horrific.  Many of these young girls were mentally abused by the Olympic coach-- and then their "escape" was to go get physically abused by the Olympic "doctor."

The parents didn't know about the physical abuse, or they did not want to see or believe it.  But they were sitting right there watching their daughters get mentally abused.  I'll bet most every parent there told their girls to buck it up too, at least once.  Olympic coach must know what he's doing... And we all want our kids to be Olympians, right? 
_
Mental abuse can be also be terribly devastating to a young person._ In fact, it may have led some of them to simply accept the physical abuse since they were already so traumatized by the verbal and psychological assault.  

Beware parents!  Listen carefully to the words thrown at your 9-year-old girls, your 12 year-olds, and your 16 year-olds by adults in authority.  If it strikes you as cruel or abusive in any way, then_ leave the situation!_  For better or for worse, the situations we put our children in mold them for life.  Physical abuse is intolerable.  Mental abuse should be unacceptable as well.


----------



## outside! (Jan 17, 2018)

It all comes down to respect. Either the coaches respect their players or they don't. I have done my best to make sure my players have coaches that respect them. I just found out that my favorite coach as a child molested at least one young female (I am male), so what do I know. I may post a more complete story after some reflection.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 17, 2018)

Fact said:


> Me to.  8 dumb posts in under a minute.  Go boy go! Only 6 more posts from today to find.


Me to? Illiterate. 

Oh, and save me your crocodile tears.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
glad that you caught that I missed an o in two.  

If you think they hitting the dumb button on all of us deeply hurts us, that means it is upsetting to you.  So of course I will do it back to the likes of someone like you.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> _
> Mental abuse can be also be terribly devastating to a young person._ In fact, it may have led some of them to simply accept the physical abuse since they were already so traumatized by the verbal and psychological assault.
> 
> Beware parents!  Listen carefully to the words thrown at your 9-year-old girls, your 12 year-olds, and your 16 year-olds by adults in authority.  If it strikes you as cruel or abusive in any way, then_ leave the situation!_  For better or for worse, the situations we put our children in mold them for life.  Physical abuse is intolerable.  Mental abuse should be unacceptable as well.


This is one reason I like, especially at the younger ages, teams and parents to be on the same sidelines.  I think it is important for parents to hear what coaches are saying during games.  I also don't like when a coach pulls a player to the side by themselves.  I believe in the rule of 3.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 18, 2018)

outside! said:


> It all comes down to respect. Either the coaches respect their players or they don't. I have done my best to make sure my players have coaches that respect them. I just found out that my favorite coach as a child molested at least one young female (I am male), so what do I know. I may post a more complete story after some reflection.


It’s ok outside. Can’t always tell the bad guys from the good guys.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Fact said:


> This is one reason I like, especially at the younger ages, teams and parents to be on the same sidelines.  I think it is important for parents to hear what coaches are saying during games.  I also don't like when a coach pulls a player to the side by themselves.  I believe in the rule of 3.


Ulittle parents get a lot of grief. I think they have the hardest job now. I think that they are sold lies and propanganda more than anyone and believe it out of fear or just not knowing enough. 
I have been more calm the last two years because I know my daughters success is not tied to one particular coach or team. When you have a 12 and younger it feels more "frantic" . I wish more of them would understand that they don't have to put up with abuse, or emotional manipulation, dismissive behavior. Every a**hole coach who was an A team coach at u8-11 for my DD has been either fired or exposed for the frauds they were.
These guys hold grudges too. I have heard horror stories from their younger tryouts this last week.


----------



## outside! (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> These guys hold grudges too. I have heard horror stories from their younger tryouts this last week.


What can you share?


----------



## jose (Jan 19, 2018)

Toch said:


> Why would any parent allow their child to be around someone who’s been suspected of that behavior? Are the parents that lame? Why not confront the animal?


Easy.....just like this forum people know but dont out the coach. So some know and others that just drop off their kids dont and so they are possible victims


----------



## jose (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow I got to the show late.  I might have missed it but did anyone say who it is?  If not why are you protecting him? He quietly leaves town and Now he moves to another club, in another part of the country and does it again. WTF?  the catholic church did this crap. They kept passing the abusers. That is how these guys stay around kids. People that know won't say who it is. YOUR SILENCE MAKE YOU AN ENABLER AND CULPABLE   USA gymnastics is cleaning house after that F-er ruined so many lives with those women who were little girls. The higher ups knew, they all knew. Some took the money and kept quite so guess what he got more lives to ruin.... So if you know his name they say it. Keep quiet and you are part of the problem


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 19, 2018)

sandshark said:


> So far we know this.. he was accused of inappropriate relations with (I assume it was girl) an underaged girl about 17 years ago, then what we know next is he moved from the East Coast and got back in the same exact situation of coaching young girls at a club in East County by the name of United Soccer, then went and landed a job at Child Protective services for the county of San Diego...


Putting everything aside, this claim is utterly shocking. I have worked too many hours in cases involving child protective services. Not sure what "job" he had, but it certainly would have involved one of the most in-depth background investigations of any vocation.   

I know nothing about this person, or his background, but if CPS hired him, with the claims that are being made about him, that is unreal. People need to be very careful here.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 19, 2018)

jose said:


> Wow I got to the show late.  I might have missed it but did anyone say who it is?  If not why are you protecting him? He quietly leaves town and Now he moves to another club, in another part of the country and does it again. WTF?  the catholic church did this crap. They kept passing the abusers. That is how these guys stay around kids. People that know won't say who it is. YOUR SILENCE MAKE YOU AN ENABLER AND CULPABLE   USA gymnastics is cleaning house after that F-er ruined so many lives with those women who were little girls. The higher ups knew, they all knew. Some took the money and kept quite so guess what he got more lives to ruin.... So if you know his name they say it. Keep quiet and you are part of the problem


It’s pretty obvious who people think it is. This coach is discussed on another thread regarding coach movement. Will someone just say his name? I would say who I suspect it is right now but I’m not a parent from that team, I don’t know this guy and it would only be an educated guess based on other posts. OP, don’t you think you owe it to the soccer community to say who this guy is?


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 19, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> It’s pretty obvious who people think it is. This coach is discussed on another thread regarding coach movement. Will someone just say his name? I would say who I suspect it is right now but I’m not a parent from that team, I don’t know this guy and it would only be an educated guess based on other posts. OP, don’t you think you owe it to the soccer community to say who this guy is?


Sandshark, it’s time.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 19, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Sandshark, it’s time.


And while we are on the subject does anyone know when Vince Thomas, former ECNL coach and Director of the Girls Olders Program at Eagles SC, return to court for his discovery hearing?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 19, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> And while we are on the subject does anyone know when Vince Thomas, former ECNL coach and Director of the Girls Olders Program at Eagles SC, return to court for his discovery hearing?


Early disposition conference delayed again to February 2nd.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 19, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Early disposition conference delayed again to February 2nd.


Is this the 4th or 5th delay?


----------



## themailman (Jan 19, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Is this the 4th or 5th delay?


You seem to be very interested in the case. Anything you’ve heard that others haven’t?


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 19, 2018)

themailman said:


> You seem to be very interested in the case. Anything you’ve heard that others haven’t?


 I am interested, as we all should be. This is a coach in our soccer community arrested for alleged relationship with a 14-year-old player.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 20, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Nailed it. How many parents in SoCal have allowed their daughters to have a coach who bullied and verbally abuses them because it's an all star team? How many have allowed things like pay to pay, questionable ethics, infantile demands regarding communication (text me and not your parents) to continue because they didn't want to hurt their daughter?
> We justify it - he's a great coach, it's not that bad, he's tough on them, it's just his way of getting through to them as they slowly lose their fire, and sometimes their self esteem.
> It's all a grooming process to either emotionally or physically abuse.
> Their personal lives (the coaches) also reflect a lot about the types of men they are and families should absolutely take cues from that.
> Maybe they will address this topic at their annual coaching convention in Philadelphia. Doubt it- they are too busy learning from Beast Mode how to "build their brand through social media".


I am not going to lie, I love how you slipped in the pay to play.  Really doesn't fit into your very correct assertion.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 20, 2018)

Maybe I am misunderstanding you? 
I think forcing a family to pay for privates, or forcing a family to go to a clinic that they pay for, or otherwise "encouraging" a family to have a relationship with you outside the club where the coach financially benefits is unethical.
It's also a form of intimidation that many families succumb to, especially the youngest. Many families know what it is but see no way out. 
It's  subtle form of control that many a coach relish in


----------



## Socal United (Jan 21, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding you?
> I think forcing a family to pay for privates, or forcing a family to go to a clinic that they pay for, or otherwise "encouraging" a family to have a relationship with you outside the club where the coach financially benefits is unethical.
> It's also a form of intimidation that many families succumb to, especially the youngest. Many families know what it is but see no way out.
> It's  subtle form of control that many a coach relish in


You are right and that does go on.  I don't do privates with my kids and try not to have relationships to a point.  I consider a lot of my parents friends and that stays when I move off of the age group.  I think a lot of coaches don't relish it as much as rely on it.  Most coaches that do that only coach in my experience.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 23, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> There are no words after reading this. Im sick.


Michigan State University ..... no wonder players are rethinking their commitments. Disgusting. Going to haunt that university for years.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 24, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Michigan State University ..... no wonder players are rethinking their commitments. Disgusting. Going to haunt that university for years.


 Larry Nasser just received the maximum sentence of 175 years for his crimes.  He wrote a letter to the judge which she read sections of during sentencing , defending himself, deflecting blame ,and attempting to justify what he did. Even now, he takes no responsibility and admits no guilt.  The judge allowed every woman and child abused by Nassar to speak in court who wished to. 

 I hope the gymnastics community,  the world at large, and our own soccer community will give deep consideration to how a respected adult was allowed to commit these horrific crimes against children under the supervision of leadership, administrators, and even parents. The drive to succeed, and to be the best, clouded judgment and created a culture which allowed this evil to thrive. 

I hope they toss him in gen-pop.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 24, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Larry Nasser just received the maximum sentence of 175 years for his crimes.  He wrote a letter to the judge which she read sections of during sentencing , defending himself, deflecting blame ,and attempting to justify what he did. Even now, he takes no responsibility and admits no guilt.  The judge allowed every woman and child abused by Nassar to speak in court who wished to.
> 
> I hope the gymnastics community,  the world at large, and our own soccer community will give deep consideration to how a respected adult was allowed to commit these horrific crimes against children under the supervision of leadership, administrators, and even parents. The drive to succeed, and to be the best, clouded judgment and created a culture which allowed this evil to thrive.
> 
> I hope they toss him in gen-pop.


NCAA opening investigation @Michigan State University.

http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/24/us/ncaa-msu-nassar-investigation/index.html


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 24, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Larry Nasser just received the maximum sentence of 175 years for his crimes.  He wrote a letter to the judge which she read sections of during sentencing , defending himself, deflecting blame ,and attempting to justify what he did. Even now, he takes no responsibility and admits no guilt.  The judge allowed every woman and child abused by Nassar to speak in court who wished to.
> 
> I hope the gymnastics community,  the world at large, and our own soccer community will give deep consideration to how a respected adult was allowed to commit these horrific crimes against children under the supervision of leadership, administrators, and even parents. The drive to succeed, and to be the best, clouded judgment and created a culture which allowed this evil to thrive.
> 
> I hope they toss him in gen-pop.


Im with you. 

I doubt Nasser lasts 3 months with out an attempted suicide. Hopefully he lasts longer to experience hell on earth.


----------



## JJP (Jan 24, 2018)

Nasser at Michigan State and Sandusky at Penn State . . . 2 top DI programs.  Makes you wonder what other skeletons are hiding in the closet.  Didn’t some Penn State officials get hit with criminal charges for covering up for Sandusky?  Is law enforcement going after Michigan State and US gymnastics officials?  I think it has to be done.  In my view, the coverup is as bad as the crime.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

JJP said:


> Nasser at Michigan State and Sandusky at Penn State . . . 2 top DI programs.  Makes you wonder what other skeletons are hiding in the closet.  Didn’t some Penn State officials get hit with criminal charges for covering up for Sandusky?  Is law enforcement going after Michigan State and US gymnastics officials?  I think it has to be done.  In my view, the coverup is as bad as the crime.


There must have been someone in US Gymnastics who knew about it because there have been cash payouts to some of the victims.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone have any actual information on this? Sandshark?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 24, 2018)

Message me Biebs I got you.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> There must have been someone in US Gymnastics who knew about it because there have been cash payouts to some of the victims.


Subpoena beats any NDA and given the current outrage and outpouring of support, any legal fees for willfully breaking the agreements without being compelled will be crowdfunded. Heck we’ve already seen Chrissy Teigen straight up declaring intent to pay fees up to 100k.


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> There must have been someone in US Gymnastics who knew about it because there have been cash payouts to some of the victims.


Someone always knows.


----------



## jose (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> There must have been someone in US Gymnastics who knew about it because there have been cash payouts to some of the victims.


they all knew. it doesn't go on for that length of time without at least whispers.  Top gymnasts were assaulted and sued. The people that took the money to shut up are culpable.  Call the cops and save the next victim


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

jose said:


> they all knew. it doesn't go on for that length of time without at least whispers.  Top gymnasts were assaulted and sued. The people that took the money to shut up are culpable.  Call the cops and save the next victim


It's a familiar lawyer trick - they agree that the damaging act occurred, but the angelic offer to settle includes the devil of enforced silence.  Sometimes it makes sense if it can be seen as an isolated instance (such as the situation of a friend of mine who agreed not to reveal the amount, or even existence, of a financial settlement over shoddy construction that led to his new house soon becoming unlivable), but in situations like the Nassar case there ought to be some assurance that the governing body making the settlement is doing something to remove the criminal from their midst.


----------



## JJP (Jan 25, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Someone always knows.


I don’t understand why anyone in a position of power or authority would cover up for a Nasser or Sandusky.  You would be risking your job, reputation, future lawsuits, jail time and for what?  So some sick dude could get his kicks molesting kids.  Makes no sense to me.

I think there’s mandatory reporting for this kind of thing.   Why not tell the police, let them conduct an investigation.  If law enforcement decides there is a case, you can terminate or suspend the guy as appropriate, and give him a chance to defend himself.  That way you protect your institution, future kid victims, your own job and rep, and give the accused a fair shot at defending himself and clearing his name.


----------



## outside! (Jan 25, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I will not get into names (YET) but Albion SC (San Diego) had a coach in FL last month that was coaching one of their girl DA teams and was found to be having an "inappropriate relationship"  with an under aged girl on one of his teams. Albion called the coach and told him to pack his stuff and come home, they fired him when he got back to SD.
> 
> Problem is this is not a total surprise to Albion because this coach was accused of the same type of stuff on the East Coast about 17 years ago, a couple parents brought this to Albion's attention about 3 years ago (RE: coach having been in court accused of an inappropriate relationship with a minor.) Albion's response was that they feel it is not important because it was unfounded. Ok, but what we all want to know is.. has Albion issued a warning to all the past families that this coach has come in contact with their children? I am going to guess they have not because they do not want to taint their reputation and will not risk any loss of money.
> What are your thoughts as parents?


Sandshark, has Albion responded yet? Have they informed the parents? You have been kind of quiet.


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 25, 2018)

JJP said:


> I don’t understand why anyone in a position of power or authority would cover up for a Nasser or Sandusky.  You would be risking your job, reputation, future lawsuits, jail time and for what?  So some sick dude could get his kicks molesting kids.  Makes no sense to me.
> 
> I think there’s mandatory reporting for this kind of thing.   Why not tell the police, let them conduct an investigation.  If law enforcement decides there is a case, you can terminate or suspend the guy as appropriate, and give him a chance to defend himself.  That way you protect your institution, future kid victims, your own job and rep, and give the accused a fair shot at defending himself and clearing his name.


Some organizations chose to handle things internally to avoid whats happening now. USA Gymnastics has been blown-up from the top down and now Michigan States next to fall. Im sure when all is said and done we will see money was thrown at more victims to stay quiet. I mean how many more girls need to come forward with the same story? They reported it and were told its going to be handled........they all had dreams of representing the flag and foolishly trusted those put in power and stayed quiet to keep the dream alive. 

It all makes me sick.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Some organizations chose to handle things internally to avoid whats happening now. USA Gymnastics has been blown-up from the top down and now Michigan States next to fall. Im sure when all is said and done we will see money was thrown at more victims to stay quiet. I mean how many more girls need to come forward with the same story? They reported it and were told its going to be handled........they all had dreams of representing the flag and foolishly trusted those put in power and stayed quiet to keep the dream alive.
> 
> It all makes me sick.


The President of MSU has announced her retirement, apparently hoping to carry off all the anger on her back.


----------



## JJP (Jan 25, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Some organizations chose to handle things internally to avoid whats happening now. USA Gymnastics has been blown-up from the top down and now Michigan States next to fall. Im sure when all is said and done we will see money was thrown at more victims to stay quiet. I mean how many more girls need to come forward with the same story? They reported it and were told its going to be handled........they all had dreams of representing the flag and foolishly trusted those put in power and stayed quiet to keep the dream alive.
> 
> It all makes me sick.


If “handle things internally” means letting a predator loose in your organization, you are setting yourself up for more victims, more liability.  The Catholic Church, Penn State and now this disaster should make it clear hiding the problem only means multiplying the problem.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

So let's assume Albion had some information that something illegal took place.  Instead of investigating, they fired him and kept their blinders on and fingers in their ears.  Now he is potentially  in the hunt for another opportunity to victimize. Is Albion libel for not reporting this? Note I am making the assumption that they did not report whatever they knew to authorities.  I know that schools for example must report possible child abuse.  Is there a similar requirement for soccer clubs?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 25, 2018)

No they are not mandated reporters, yes they are liable for criminal endangerment of a child as well as negligence. Haven’t found any police records yet but who knows how long an investigation would go.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 26, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> No they are not mandated reporters, yes they are liable for criminal endangerment of a child as well as negligence. Haven’t found any police records yet but who knows how long an investigation would go.


Time for a law change.  All nonprofits that work with children should be mandatory reporters.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 26, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Time for a law change.  All nonprofits that work with children should be mandatory reporters.


It's true. That being said the liability is so high that they would have to be even more idiotic than they are demonstrating they are to not report anything that had been going on.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 29, 2018)

outside! said:


> Sandshark, has Albion responded yet? Have they informed the parents? You have been kind of quiet.


I have not heard anything about if they have notified any of the past or present families? I know being everyone he coached is playing HS soccer so maybe that will be their (Albions) excuse on why they did not send out a warning for all involved to talk with their children about this? I would bet Albion will sweep this under the turf if they can, they don't dare expose themselves to any wrong doings? As far as I am concerned they are already guilty by not dealing with this issue right after they fired him. A warning to the other team mates and to all that came in touch with this guy over the past 5-6 years of employment at Albion Sc would be the correct and responsible thing to do! His name is Tony Scheri and was in charge of the girls college placement program. He was texting a girl on one of his teams very late at night about some very inappropriate stuff, the young lady showed the text to her parents and then to the club, they acted on the spot by having Tony fly home from Texas to fire him. I'm going to say if they saw fit to fire him they should also see fit to make sure he has not abused others over the years. Because from what I was told he was FIRED not put on a suspension until they investigated this.  I talked to a Mom from his team last week that is contacting the San Diego DA's office and several local news stations to make sure this coach is exposed along with Albion Sc and its employees.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 29, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I have not heard anything about if they have notified any of the past or present families? I know being everyone he coached is playing HS soccer so maybe that will be their (Albions) excuse on why they did not send out a warning for all involved to talk with their children about this? I would bet Albion will sweep this under the turf if they can, they don't dare expose themselves to any wrong doings? As far as I am concerned they are already guilty by not dealing with this issue right after they fired him. A warning to the other team mates and to all that came in touch with this guy over the past 5-6 years of employment at Albion Sc would be the correct and responsible thing to do! His name is Tony Scheri and was in charge of the girls college placement program. He was texting a girl on one of his teams very late at night about some very inappropriate stuff, the young lady showed the text to her parents and then to the club, they acted on the spot by having Tony fly home from Texas to fire him. I'm going to say if they saw fit to fire him they should also see fit to make sure he has not abused others over the years. Because from what I was told he was FIRED not put on a suspension until they investigated this.  I talked to a Mom from his team last week that is contacting the San Diego DA's office and several local news stations to make sure this coach is exposed along with Albion Sc and its employees.


I am in no way discounting any of the damage done but he should be put away for stupidity.  You have to be completely oblivious to life and some kind of stupid to think that doing something like that will not be found out.  I just don't get it, how can it not be so obvious?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 29, 2018)

Socal United said:


> I am in no way discounting any of the damage done but he should be put away for stupidity.  You have to be completely oblivious to life and some kind of stupid to think that doing something like that will not be found out.  I just don't get it, how can it not be so obvious?


They are already at such an age at that point that bringing the topic up with parents at all is mortifying let alone in regards to someone they were supposed to trust. Good on the girl for knowing something was wrong and being brave enough to come forward.


----------



## windnsea26 (Jan 30, 2018)

Monkey said:


> So let's assume Albion had some information that something illegal took place.  Instead of investigating, they fired him and kept their blinders on and fingers in their ears.  Now he is potentially  in the hunt for another opportunity to victimize. Is Albion libel for not reporting this? Note I am making the assumption that they did not report whatever they knew to authorities.  I know that schools for example must report possible child abuse.  Is there a similar requirement for soccer clubs?


This person is now at San Diego United.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Has anyone actually read the contents of the texts?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

windnsea26 said:


> This person is now at San Diego United.


The Coach in question????   Wow!!!


----------



## windnsea26 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> The Coach in question????   Wow!!!


Yes.  Pretty easy to figure out if you go to their site.


----------



## OBkicks (Jan 30, 2018)

windnsea26 said:


> Yes.  Pretty easy to figure out if you go to their site.


There is no way he is coaching at SD United. That must be an old link you searched as he coached there before he went to Albion. I would venture to say he will not be coaching in SD any longer. Anywhere??


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 30, 2018)

windnsea26 said:


> Yes.  Pretty easy to figure out if you go to their site.


  How many times have we seen this?  Some coach or teacher molests kids over the course of many years. He moves everytime someone raises a red flag. At place after place, no one in a position of leadership wants to deal with the issue. They pass the buck to avoid bad publicity for their organization.  Who’s looking out for the kids?

 This guy will pop up somewhere else.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyone know what happened with the Ebert “kid” that was coaching at Strikers a few years ago?  Is he coaching anywhere these days?


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jan 30, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> There is no way he is coaching at SD United. That must be an old link you searched as he coached there before he went to Albion. I would venture to say he will not be coaching in SD any longer. Anywhere??


----------



## Fact (Jan 30, 2018)

windnsea26 said:


> Yes.  Pretty easy to figure out if you go to their site.


Will you please provide a current link?  He had been at United prior to Albion but I cannot believe any club in San Diego would touch him until the facts are known one way or another.


----------



## windnsea26 (Jan 30, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> There is no way he is coaching at SD United. That must be an old link you searched as he coached there before he went to Albion. I would venture to say he will not be coaching in SD any longer. Anywhere??


You're right.  I checked that link I saw and it had no mention of him coaching at Albion.  Maybe it was just cached or they didn't update their website.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jan 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> Will you please provide a current link?  He had been at United prior to Albion but I cannot believe any club in San Diego would touch him until the facts are known one way or another.


It’s definitely an old link. If you google his name the first link to show up is an OLD profile from when he previoussly coached at United prior to coaching at Albion. He hasn’t been at SD United for years and if you check their current website he is nowhere to be found.


----------



## windnsea26 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> It’s definitely an old link. If you google his name the first link to show up is an OLD profile from when he previoussly coached at United prior to coaching at Albion. He hasn’t been at SD United for years and if you check their current website he is nowhere to be found.


Well that's good to know!


----------



## Fact (Jan 30, 2018)

windnsea26 said:


> Well that's good to know!


Actually that is bad news.  Now the parents of those kids will have to hunt him down to teach him a lesson.


----------



## windnsea26 (Jan 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> Actually that is bad news.  Now the parents of those kids will have to hunt him down to teach him a lesson.


Very true.  Funny thing.  Someone posted above that Albion did not communicate this to some of the kids in HS.  When we were on our way to a HS tournament, we were talking about it in the car and one of the girls on our team was shocked to hear that he was fired.  I don't know if their team knows now but I thought that it was weird she didn't know it and that was her coach.
I just happened to know what was going on in the club.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 30, 2018)

Have there been other clubs in the southwest region that have recently fired coaches for alleged predatory behavior?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Have there been other clubs in the southwest region that have recently fired coaches for alleged predatory behavior?


Not so recently, but -- Henry Sosa of Surf went to jail for inviting one of the girls on his team up to his hotel room for drinks and cuddling.

http://www.creatingsaferhavens.com/coaches-cases/soccer-coach-gets-prison-for-sex-with-girl/

When I was on the local club board, one of our coaches was accused by a girl at his former club of inappropriate behavior.  By the time we met to decide what to do, he had already left the country.

The coach of my daughter's team was confronted by a team soccer mom who was offended that he had brought his obviously pregnant girl friend to games - but I don't think that's what you meant.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Have there been other clubs in the southwest region that have recently fired coaches for alleged predatory behavior?


Early 2013-
https://www.ocregister.com/2013/01/18/soccer-coach-arrested-in-contact-with-teenage-girl/

Pretty connected soccer family.


----------



## Trump4Pres (Jan 30, 2018)

http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2017/07/12/youth-soccer-coach-accused-lewd-acts-child/470570001/ - Vince Thomas, Eagles

http://www.kesq.com/news/soccer-coach-pleads-not-guilty-to-lewd-acts-on-a-child-under-the-age-of-14/620194222 - Stephen Morgan, UK Camps

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/06/la-soccer-coach-arrested-child-molestation.html - Jose Duarte, Team USA

https://www.toacorn.com/articles/local-soccer-coach-found-guilty-of-sex-with-minor/ - Christopher Capellini, Real So Cal

http://santamariatimes.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/youth-soccer-coach-accused-of-kissing-player-will-stand-trial/article_64f99f9d-70a6-58c0-8592-437877ad7912.html - Francisco Hernandez Sanabria, Coastal Valley Soccer Club

http://www.ocweekly.com/news/updated-with-not-guilty-plea-robert-vincent-peace-youth-soccer-coach-accused-of-possessing-child-porn-6481654 - Robert Vincent Peace, FC Blades

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/javier-arrioja-arraignment-lewd-acts-soccer-coach-missioneros-143394736.html - Javier Arrioja, Missionares

http://www.insidesocal.com/sgvcrime/2013/01/10/san-gabriel-valley-soccer-coach-suspected-of-sending-inappropriate-text-messages-to-11-year-old/ - Albert David Gutierrez, AYSO

https://www.dailybulletin.com/2012/07/12/another-person-accuses-former-ontario-christian-soccer-coach-of-sexual-abuse/ - Earl Gann, AYSO

This list is not comprehensive, and all accused are innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## JJP (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> The coach of my daughter's team was confronted by a team soccer mom who was offended that he had brought his obviously pregnant girl friend to games - but I don't think that's what you meant.


Y is this a problem?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

JJP said:


> Y is this a problem?


That was my thought.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2018)

Meh- I know a player that left a team because the female coach introduced the team to her female fiancé.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Meh- I know a player that left a team because the female coach introduced the team to her female fiancé.


They didn't have to worry about surprise pregnancy.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> They didn't have to worry about surprise pregnancy.


It would have certainly been a surprise.


----------



## JJP (Jan 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It would have certainly been a surprise.


R u kidding?  There was this segment on dateline about a lesbian couple, one of them got pregnant thru sperm donation.  They divorced, and the mother sued her husband/wife(?) and sperm donor for child support.

Anyway, the point is lesbians can have kids.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

JJP said:


> R u kidding?  There was this segment on dateline about a lesbian couple, one of them got pregnant thru sperm donation.  They divorced, and the mother sued her husband/wife(?) and sperm donor for child support.
> 
> Anyway, the point is lesbians can have kids.


If you had read the thread, you would realize that the point is that the pregnancy would not be a surprise.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 31, 2018)

Fact said:


> Will you please provide a current link?  He had been at United prior to Albion but I cannot believe any club in San Diego would touch him until the facts are known one way or another.


He is not listed as a SD United coach.... http://www.sandiegounited.net/coach.html


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 31, 2018)

The whistle was blown by Scheris wife and the club / parents were involved. Albion brought him back and fired him. It was more than texting and the team has fallen apart. They only returned 3 player after the DA break and scrambled to pull players from the second team/ younger team, that’s why they got hammered this weekend. What a train wreck- esp when Albion sells the DA punch that most people are drinking. TS I wonder how they will spin this one


----------



## outside! (Jan 31, 2018)

What team/age did TS coach?


----------



## lancer (Jan 31, 2018)

I heard through the high school girls soccer rumor mill that the pats placentia/yorba linda fired an 03 coach for inappropriate texting with a player.


----------



## JJP (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> If you had read the thread, you would realize that the point is that the pregnancy would not be a surprise.


Why don’t you learn to read.

I was responding to timbuck’s post, “It would certainly have been a surprise,” not your post.


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2018)

outside! said:


> What team/age did TS coach?


Looking at the game reports, the U18/19 has 38 players listed. You actually have to open a game report to see it.  But I was under the impression that it was a younger team involved.  Maybe multiple teams?


----------



## outside! (Jan 31, 2018)

Fact said:


> Looking at the game reports, the U18/19 has 38 players listed. You actually have to open a game report to see it.  But I was under the impression that it was a younger team involved.  Maybe multiple teams?


I was looking at the GDA game reports for all the Albion teams and could not find him. Is it possible Albion edited the reports?


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2018)

outside! said:


> I was looking at the GDA game reports for all the Albion teams and could not find him. Is it possible Albion edited the reports?


He was removed from them when he was fired.


----------



## outside! (Jan 31, 2018)

Fact said:


> He was removed from them when he was fired.


So the game reports from past games that TS attended/coached are now not factual. Seems like a CYA move.


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2018)

outside! said:


> So the game reports from past games that TS attended/coached are now not factual. Seems like a CYA move.


Actually, I don't think it is.  Toumi was removed when he quit.  There does not appear to be an option to deactivate coaches so the only choice to show that they are no longer a coach is to  delete them.


----------



## outside! (Jan 31, 2018)

It would have been better to just mark them as "Not Present" for the rest of the season.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 31, 2018)

So just a dumb question but how about clubs have a rule that coaches do not text their players unless on a team group text?  And why does a coach need to individually text a player? Especially a male coach with a female minor


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jan 31, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> So just a dumb question but how about clubs have a rule that coaches do not text their players unless on a team group text?  And why does a coach need to individually text a player? Especially a male coach with a female minor


My DD texts her club and hs coaches as well as her XC coach quite frequently. She’s a captain on her soccer teams and they’ll often text her with info to pass along to her teammates. And she’ll text them with questions about workouts and training or other soccer related matters. I’ve never had an issue with it, but I do spot check her social media and texts. I’m sure many of you will say I’m crazy or call me naive, but I always encourage her to talk to her coaches on her own and and I will intervene only if an issue comes up. She knows I’m always there as her safety net, but she’s learning some independence as well. At some point they need to learn to communicate with teachers and coaches independently.


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> My DD texts her club and hs coaches as well as her XC coach quite frequently. She’s a captain on her soccer teams and they’ll often text her with info to pass along to her teammates. And she’ll text them with questions about workouts and training or other soccer related matters. I’ve never had an issue with it, but I do spot check her social media and texts. I’m sure many of you will say I’m crazy or call me naive, but I always encourage her to talk to her coaches on her own and and I will intervene only if an issue comes up. She knows I’m always there as her safety net, but she’s learning some independence as well. At some point they need to learn to communicate with teachers and coaches independently.


When my dd was starting her senior year I actually told her coach no need to cc me on everything because she will be going away to college soon and needs to learn to be responsible.  His response was:
1.  This was for his protection as well as hers;
2.  It is a good habit because what if he stops coaching tomorrow.  While he is trustworthy, others may try to take advantage. dd needs to learn to identify and head off issues.
Best coach ever!


----------



## outside! (Feb 1, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> When players quit DA teams, their name is still listed but if you click on their name there is no picture, no birth year  or city listed etc.


I was referring to the coach that was sending texts to one of his players.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 1, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> Yes I know. It is interesting that when coaches left their name was completely scrubbed from the system.  But a player left and her name is still their, they just deleted her picture,  city,  and year.  Why the difference?


Maybe a coach was trying to diddle players, and they want no reference to him?


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Maybe a coach was trying to diddle players, and they want no reference to him?


No they also removed the coach that quit.  Knowing how disgruntled they get when someone leaves, they would want to completed remove players too if they could.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 1, 2018)

I thought he was the DPL coach.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> My DD texts her club and hs coaches as well as her XC coach quite frequently. She’s a captain on her soccer teams and they’ll often text her with info to pass along to her teammates. And she’ll text them with questions about workouts and training or other soccer related matters. I’ve never had an issue with it, but I do spot check her social media and texts. I’m sure many of you will say I’m crazy or call me naive, but I always encourage her to talk to her coaches on her own and and I will intervene only if an issue comes up. She knows I’m always there as her safety net, but she’s learning some independence as well. At some point they need to learn to communicate with teachers and coaches independently.


yes, I have heard this argument time and time again.  The first tine I heard this was from a coach that went on to be completely inappropriate with his players and got fired from is high school coaching job because of it.  It is one thing for a coach to be texting the captain to pass on info to the rest of the team.  I am talking about the pattern of male coaches texting any/all the players on his team when there is no need for it and any conversations like that can be conducted during practices or at games.  I have also had coaches ask me for my DD's cell phone # when he wasn't even her coach at the club.   I also encourage my DD to be independent and communicate directly with the coach and I don't get involved.  But again, aside from the "captain" situation, when is it necessary for the coach to be texting an individual player?  Just wondering about a situation when that would be necessary.  Teenage girls welcome attention from adult males and they don't always look at the attention as inappropriate when it really is.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 2, 2018)

I agree that it is not necessary for a coach to text players.  Play it safe...have a rule that bans them from direct contact.  Heck I went through high school soccer without ever texting my soccer coaches (never mind that we didn't have cell phones 30 years ago but that's besides the point).


----------



## timbuck (Feb 2, 2018)

I’ve told players and parents that if their kid has to text me, they need to copy the parent on it.
But I still get an occasional text from a player. I always tell a parent right away.


----------



## Nutmeg (Feb 2, 2018)

Their is nothing that any coach needs to text a player. Nothing. Any conversation should be had during training on the field. No exceptions. There is also no benefit to any player texting a coach. Use None. Use team snap. At this point any coach and club that allows this is tone deaf at best and supporting a criminal predatory environment at worst.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Has anyone actually read the contents of the texts?


yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag. 

Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.

Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Be very aware is all I can say. I am more disgusted by Albion and the lack of action than I am of the act itself almost. This guy is a pervert so they just cut him loose to victimize other kids without a single word to past parents and or kids currently in the club? How in the hell is that ok? More importantly, where is this little pervert now?


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


I sincerely hope all the girls are doing well emotionally.  To be subjected to this despicable douche giving them a guilty trip that he needed their "help."  I hope none of the girls fell for it.

I agree with you about Albion.  It was selfish and irresponsible to not inform parents ASAP.  Whenever you hear about creeps like this that are not arrested right away, they often con one of their victims to go on the run with them.  Albion is very fortunate that this did not happen.Ginns is always thinking of himself first and foremost.  This is just one more instance of him showing that he does not give a damn about anyone, including innocent children.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


* I have now heard about this same type of story from several families in the past 60 days. First everyone wants TS to pay for his actions and be punished for mentally and physically abusing children! Secondly the exact same goes for Albion Sc, they are also now guilty of abusing the children by simply ignoring the problem that one of their employees caused under their watch! Allowing these poor kids to live with the abuse is wrong and the fact that NOAH GINS THE EXECUTIVE  DIRECTOR along with Wayne Crowe, Director of Soccer and last but not least on the BIG SHOTS list Mr Big John McKaveney, Director of Operations have all ignored sending out a club wide email warning the parents of the abuse that one of their employees has been doing to young ladies over the past several years. They are ALL obligated to contact every family that has had Mr Tony Scary as a coach since his employment at Albion SC!* *
 If Albion SC has the best interest of the children and families at heart you would think they would set up a sexual assault counselor for the children to talk to. It is time for Albion Sc to step up and take care of the children that were abused by their employee! *


----------



## sandshark (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


_And we are very sorry for the abuse your Daughter has had to deal with, it is something no child should ever have to experience._
_I hope Albion Sc steps up and offers help to your family_*.*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid.


Question....did you turn this evidence over to the Authorities?


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

sandshark said:


> _And we are very sorry for the abuse your Daughter has had to deal with, it is something no child should ever have to experience.
> I hope Albion Sc steps up and offers help to your family_*.*


Presidio should vote Albion out in April.  They should not be able to continue business as usual.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


forward your story to espn.

its will make bigger headlines then all the  Lavar Ball rubbish going on lately


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> Presidio should vote Albion out in April.  They should not be able to continue business as usual.


lulz@Presidio


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> Presidio should vote Albion out in April.  They should not be able to continue business as usual.


They should also lose their fields.  Why would San Diego Unified School District, Francis Parker and the City allow a club that has proven that they do not care about child safety use their fields?   

Any ethical DOC will vote them out of Presidio and only then will the rest of the club parents start to ask questions and be informed.


----------



## hattrick3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


Did you or any of the parents of the girls who received those texts from him report the incident to the police?  If not, I think it’s not too late so I hope you or other parents contact authorities to protect potential victims. Thank you for sharing your story here. Hope your daughter and other girls are doing okay.


----------



## hattrick3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> yes I have and am just discovering this forum today. My child is in college and is a victim of this scumbag.
> 
> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college (mine being one) and on his then current Albion team. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse. I am really really upset with Albion for hiring the guy if they knew he had been accused of this in the past and even more so for not having the decency to send out a club wide email or letter to allow parents to discuss this with their kids. Its appalling, this little fucker better hope I never rollup on him or he is going to get stomped out.


I just read in another thread that you or your daughter didn’t report the incident to the authorities. I understand how your daughter feels about it and doesn’t want to revisit.  Since there were minors involved and you know about it, you or your daughter could report the incident to the CPS or police and you can stay anonymous. I really hope some legal action is taken against this man.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

hattrick3 said:


> Did you or any of the parents of the girls who received those texts from him report the incident to the police?  If not, I think it’s not too late so I hope you or other parents contact authorities to protect potential victims. Thank you for sharing your story here. Hope your daughter and other girls are doing okay.


Nothing technically illegal occurred with my adult daughter to report to police as I mentioned. It’s funny how a few want to judge my actions and my daughters actions, you know, tell me what we “should” do when you don’t know anything about my current circumstances, or my daughters. I came here because people need to know that this shit goes on, right in your backyard. Starting to feel like the enemy so I am out.


----------



## US Soccer (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Nothing technically illegal occurred with my adult daughter to report to police as I mentioned. It’s funny how a few want to judge my actions and my daughters actions, you know, tell me what we “should” do when you don’t know anything about my current circumstances, or my daughters. I came here because people need to know that this shit goes on, right in your backyard. Starting to feel like the enemy so I am out.


CALIFORNIA PENAL CODE section 653(m) covers this type of act.  Similar to lewd or threatening phone calls.  It's a misdemeanor if it applies.


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

My concern is that while Albion fired him, he still has all these girls contact information which he acquired from Albion.  He might still be contacting girls despite being caught by Albion. (Look at Anthony Weiner who continued dispute his very public shaming).  Some girls might have sent him pictures or are having a relationship with him.  We do not know and if no one starts an investigation we might not ever know and he will continue to abuse girls.  He might also feel that his world is closing in on him now that he has been exposed.  Will he become angry and show up at practice to confront everyone he thinks wronged him by taking his career away?  We don't know but I would not feel comfortable until I knew that he was either in jail or out or state. I will call the news tomorrow.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> My concern is that while Albion fired him, he still has all these girls contact information which he acquired from Albion.  He might still be contacting girls despite being caught by Albion. (Look at Anthony Weiner who continued dispute his very public shaming).  Some girls might have sent him pictures or are having a relationship with him.  We do not know and if no one starts an investigation we might not ever know and he will continue to abuse girls.  He might also feel that his world is closing in on him now that he has been exposed.  Will he become angry and show up at practice to confront everyone he thinks wronged him by taking his career away?  We don't know but I would not feel comfortable until I knew that he was either in jail or out or state. I will call the news tomorrow.


If you post public or message me what news station you contact I will also talk to them. I have lots of info to share with the news. Chris Hansen to catch a preaditor should also be contacted. Albion is now at fault as much as the devil that did this. They have proven they put themselves and money before the children.


----------



## hattrick3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Nothing technically illegal occurred with my adult daughter to report to police as I mentioned. It’s funny how a few want to judge my actions and my daughters actions, you know, tell me what we “should” do when you don’t know anything about my current circumstances, or my daughters. I came here because people need to know that this shit goes on, right in your backyard. Starting to feel like the enemy so I am out.


I appreciate your sharing the story here. I understand that your daughter is a young adult,  and she can decide how she wants to handle this situation, but I thought you both saw or heard that this guy did the same thing to his players who are still minors. 

My friend’s son was molested by his coach (not a soccer coach) for years.  I heard that there were rumors about this coach among other coaches and parents prior to his arrest, and some even saw this guy in a dark locker room with one of his players who were only 7 or 8 that time.  When the club found out about it, he was fired, and he moved to another club.  He continued to find young victims until finally my friend’s son contacted the authorities. 

I just hope Albion or any adults who know the incident will take actions to stop this guy.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2018)

hattrick3 said:


> I appreciate your sharing the story here. I understand that your daughter is a young adult,  and she can decide how she wants to handle this situation, but I thought you both saw or heard that this guy did the same thing to his players who are still minors.
> 
> My friend’s son was molested by his coach (not a soccer coach) for years.  I heard that there were rumors about this coach among other coaches and parents prior to his arrest, and some even saw this guy in a dark locker room with one of his players who were only 7 or 8 that time.  When the club found out about it, he was fired, and he moved to another club.  He continued to find young victims until finally my friend’s son contacted the authorities.
> 
> I just hope Albion or any adults who know the incident will take actions to stop this guy.


If he texted her after she was an adult, that's what he is supposed to do.  If he is setting up younger girls, that's not.  

When I served on a club board, we had a report of a new-hire coach who had been accused by a girl at his former club.  By the time we met to decide what to do, he had pre-empted our decision by leaving the country.  If someone at the former club knew about this and just let him go quietly, that was wrong.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Feb 14, 2018)

lancer said:


> I heard through the high school girls soccer rumor mill that the pats placentia/yorba linda fired an 03 coach for inappropriate texting with a player.


Not a rumor.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 14, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know what happened with the Ebert “kid” that was coaching at Strikers a few years ago?  Is he coaching anywhere these days?


Yes, this "kid" is back at Strikers in administrative role and from what I hear, doing private training.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> *If he texted her after she was an adult, that's what he is supposed to do.*  If he is setting up younger girls, that's not.


Are you serious?!


----------



## timbuck (Feb 14, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Yes, this "kid" is back at Strikers in administrative role and from what I hear, doing private training.


Seriously?  How's that work out? 
You get arrested in 2o13, take off for Nor Cal and come back to daddy for a job 4 years later?
https://www.ocregister.com/2013/01/18/soccer-coach-arrested-in-contact-with-teenage-girl/

From the 2013 story linked above:  A student Monday told a counselor with the Irvine Unified School District that Ebert was involved in an “inappropriate relationship” with another teen, Engen said. The counselor notified the girl’s parents and Irvine police, who began to investigate the coach.

Ebert, who recently resigned from his club coaching job and moved away from Orange County, was arrested Thursday at his Los Gatos home, Engen said.

Investigators believe Ebert had “intermittent” contact with the girl while he worked as a coach for a private soccer club. They allege the incidents that led to Ebert’s arrest occurred from August to December.

Ebert also coached boys varsity soccer at two IUSD schools from 2009 to 2012, but Engen said the girl is not believed to have come in contact with him on the campuses. School officials are assisting with the police investigation, Engen added.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 15, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Seriously?  How's that work out?
> You get arrested in 2o13, take off for Nor Cal and come back to daddy for a job 4 years later?
> https://www.ocregister.com/2013/01/18/soccer-coach-arrested-in-contact-with-teenage-girl/
> 
> ...


Pretty disturbing but yes, he is back like nothing happened.


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

Many of the Albion girls still list Tony Scheri as a coach contact.  Stands to reason that he may still be in contact with some of these girls as well as college coaches contacting him.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 15, 2018)

How was Albion's practice last night given all this new information?


----------



## sandshark (Feb 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Many of the Albion girls still list Tony Scheri as a coach contact.  Stands to reason that he may still be in contact with some of these girls as well as college coaches contacting him.


Another horrible example of the complete disregard for the children and their families by Albion ignoring sending out a club wide email and phone calls to the families. Because of this inappropriate way of dealing with the abused children there could still be abuse happening today by the hand of TS all because several families have no idea of the past abuse by TS. Albion is now knowingly allowing this to happen!


----------



## timbuck (Feb 15, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Pretty disturbing but yes, he is back like nothing happened.


Does this deserve it’s own thread?


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 15, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Does this deserve it’s own thread?


I heard about this case few years back, but have not heard anything about the hearing, verdict, etc. 
Maybe he was cleared? Who knows. All I know is he back at the club.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Another horrible example of the complete disregard for the children and their families by Albion ignoring sending out a club wide email and phone calls to the families. Because of this inappropriate way of dealing with the abused children there could still be abuse happening today by the hand of TS all because several families have no idea of the past abuse by TS. Albion is now knowingly allowing this to happen!


So Albion has not addressed this with the club parents?


----------



## Fact (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Albion has not addressed this with the club parents?


No they have not mentioned it at all.  And that is the major concern.  Scheri may still be victimizing girls whose family have no idea what transpired.


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 15, 2018)

Monkey said:


> How was Albion's practice last night given all this new information?


The same as any other given night. Parents sipping the tracksuit wearing used car salesman aid.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 15, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> The same as any other given night. Parents sipping the tracksuit wearing used car salesman aid.


Great description of the Albion coaches. They are all like white shoe used car salesmen. Go talk to that flake Kooiman sometime WTH is wrong with that guy? I think he soakes himself in 99 cent TJ cologne by the gallion, flips his collar up, inserts a tooth pick and kisses the mirror every morning! And whispers “Shooter McGavin!!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> No they have not mentioned it at all.  And that is the major concern.  Scheri may still be victimizing girls whose family have no idea what transpired.


That is almost unbelievable, sorry you guys have to go through this and pay for it to boot.


----------



## Round (Feb 15, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Great description of the Albion coaches. They are all like white shoe used car salesmen. Go talk to that flake Kooiman sometime WTH is wrong with that guy? I think he soakes himself in 99 cent TJ cologne by the gallion, flips his collar up, inserts a tooth pick and kisses the mirror every morning! And whispers “Shooter McGavin!!”


Maybe true, but he is just a tool.  Any anger should be directed at the head of the snake.


----------



## OBkicks (Feb 16, 2018)

Round said:


> Maybe true, but he is just a tool.  Any anger should be directed at the head of the snake.


While there are many Albion coaches that fit the descriptions above and the critique of Kooiman may be correct, , there are still some good coaches there, as in any club. Wonder if any of those coaches will man (or wo-man) up and get out on principle alone. Kind of reminds me (sorry to go political here) of most of the Republicans in the House and Senate that just get in line behind Trump and play dumb just so they can get what they want - or simply to kiss ass and stay on the good side. Which job is ever worth your dignity, integrity and being associated with this kind of allegation? Would love to see some of these Albion coaches stand up and step out. Somebody needs to do something. How awful to read these stories of these young girls, and their parents. Everyone on these forums should agree to unite and make a report and get as much of the info we share here to the authorities, US soccer, and any SD news affiliate. Albion needs to answer to this...and yesterday. Encourage any young girl to step up and speak out, this is her “Me Too” moment! They will have more support then they can handle! This guy Scheri and Albion need to pay.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 16, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> While there are many Albion coaches that fit the descriptions above and the critique of Kooiman may be correct, , there are still some good coaches there, as in any club. Wonder if any of those coaches will man (or wo-man) up and get out on principle alone. Kind of reminds me (sorry to go political here) of most of the Republicans in the House and Senate that just get in line behind Trump and play dumb just so they can get what they want - or simply to kiss ass and stay on the good side. Which job is ever worth your dignity, integrity and being associated with this kind of allegation? Would love to see some of these Albion coaches stand up and step out. Somebody needs to do something. How awful to read these stories of these young girls, and their parents. Everyone on these forums should agree to unite and make a report and get as much of the info we share here to the authorities, US soccer, and any SD news affiliate. Albion needs to answer to this...and yesterday. Encourage any young girl to step up and speak out, this is her “Me Too” moment! They will have more support then they can handle! This guy Scheri and Albion need to pay.


It’s to bad you had to bring politics into your message. You do nothing by bashing Trump and his supporters other than alienate others from wanting to agree with you. 
I do agree that Albion and it’s staff all need to step up and put the children and their families first before money, reputation and business! Unfortunately that has proven tome and time again to NEVER have been Albion’s business model.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, if enough call the cops and media they will not be able to hide this. I can’t believe they feel that is the best course of action here. Thank you for your post, I hope folks do heed the call and make a report with the media and cops. Create enough smoke and they will be forced to do the right things to protect the children.


----------



## OBkicks (Feb 16, 2018)

sandshark said:


> It’s to bad you had to bring politics into your message. You do nothing by bashing Trump and his supporters other than alienate others from wanting to agree with you.
> I do agree that Albion and it’s staff all need to step up and put the children and their families first before money, reputation and business! Unfortunately that has proven tome and time again to NEVER have been Albion’s business model.


Well I don’t think I bashed Trump and I did not share my political preferences. What I was attempting to do, and perhaps did so unsuccessfully for you, and I apologize, was to try to paralell all that is happening in our country and how when people in power are associated with awful and despicable things, what do they do? Albion coaches know what is going on and are able to step up and do something about it. These kids need a hero.


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2018)

Not all Albion coaches know what is going on.  It is not fair to think otherwise or that they all have the power to do something.  The only coaches that I know of that have heard something is from parents gossip.  What person in their right mind would put their job on the line for gossip.  That is why an investigation is needed and why I reported it.  However as most of the people on this board are still in club soccer, it would be nice if other clubs and Presidio took a stand against Albion.

If anyone gets news that the press or DA is actually taking action please let us all know.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 16, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> Well I don’t think I bashed Trump and I did not share my political preferences. What I was attempting to do, and perhaps did so unsuccessfully for you, and I apologize, was to try to paralell all that is happening in our country and how when people in power are associated with awful and despicable things, what do they do? Albion coaches know what is going on and are able to step up and do something about it. These kids need a hero.


...and you did all that without sharing your political preferences...


----------



## sandshark (Feb 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> Not all Albion coaches know what is going on.  It is not fair to think otherwise or that they all have the power to do something.  The only coaches that I know of that have heard something is from parents gossip.  What person in their right mind would put their job on the line for gossip.  That is why an investigation is needed and why I reported it.  However as most of the people on this board are still in club soccer, it would be nice if other clubs and Presidio took a stand against Albion.
> 
> If anyone gets news that the press or DA is actually taking action please let us all know.


I’m going to hope your statement about “not all Albion coaches know what’s going on” is not true! MY GOD “Fact” are you saying that Albion has not at the very least informed their own staff about this!? Are you saying that some of the coaches have heard of this “gossip” but don’t find it important enough to go ask their boss about this? I hope your wrong and your just spreading gossip????? Because if what you are saying has truth to it then again Albion is proving to be boarderline evil.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> Not all Albion coaches know what is going on.  It is not fair to think otherwise or that they all have the power to do something.  The only coaches that I know of that have heard something is from parents gossip.  What person in their right mind would put their job on the line for gossip.  That is why an investigation is needed and why I reported it.  However as most of the people on this board are still in club soccer, it would be nice if other clubs and Presidio took a stand against Albion.
> 
> If anyone gets news that the press or DA is actually taking action please let us all know.


And further more I would put my job on the line if I thought one of my co workers was sexually abusing a child! If going to your boss and simply asking about the “gossip” of sexual abuse put your job on the line then you might want to seek employment elsewhere.


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I’m going to hope your statement about “not all Albion coaches know what’s going on” is not true! MY GOD “Fact” are you saying that Albion has not at the very least informed their own staff about this!? Are you saying that some of the coaches have heard of this “gossip” but don’t find it important enough to go ask their boss about this? I hope your wrong and your just spreading gossip????? Because if what you are saying has truth to it then again Albion is proving to be boarderline evil.


As of a couple weeks ago No. Not all coaches at Albion are insiders that Gins and the Board trust.  As an example, but not a really example, is a U9 boys coach suppose to go up to Gins and say "I hear we have a perv of staff.  What are you going to do?"  That is not fair to a coach that has 5th hand information. But if the coach had a parent come up to him and say my dd received a text from Prev, I agree they should speak up.


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2018)

sandshark said:


> And further more I would put my job on the line if I thought one of my co workers was sexually abusing a child! If going to your boss and simply asking about the “gossip” of sexual abuse put your job on the line then you might want to seek employment elsewhere.


If that is true, in the same vein why would you allow your child to play in the same league as Albion and play in an Albion tournament? You are giving money to Evil.  But I bet if your kids
 coach wants to play in Albion Cup this summer you will have no problem playing.


----------



## OBkicks (Feb 16, 2018)

I agree! Begin the boycott now. All parents of kids scheduled to play in their tournaments from other clubs, say no! Send letters to your DOCs. Force the issue. Albion Parents should be doing the same. Demanding answers, demanding explanations. They are owed at least that. Will they have the guts to do so and maybe have to leave the money machine behind!? Again if the energy spent here was spent outward, maybe we can all start the ball rolling and out this club, Gins and all his kronies. (sp?) just forward this thread to US soccer and the USSDA


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 16, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> I agree! Begin the boycott now. All parents of kids scheduled to play in their tournaments from other clubs, say no! Send letters to your DOCs. Force the issue. Albion Parents should be doing the same. Demanding answers, demanding explanations. They are owed at least that. Will they have the guts to do so and maybe have to leave the money machine behind!? Again if the energy spent here was spent outward, maybe we can all start the ball rolling and out this club, Gins and all his kronies. (sp?) just forward this thread to US soccer and the USSDA


In a Utopian world maybe a boycott would happen. People are too sugared up with NG kool aid that is not even funny. 

I have friends that still Albion parents and they are on complete denial.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> As of a couple weeks ago No. Not all coaches at Albion are insiders that Gins and the Board trust.  As an example, but not a really example, is a U9 boys coach suppose to go up to Gins and say "I hear we have a perv of staff.  What are you going to do?"  That is not fair to a coach that has 5th hand information. But if the coach had a parent come up to him and say my dd received a text from Prev, I agree they should speak up.


Not fair? Yes, that's exactly what he should do, and any other coach. If I heard only a "rumor" about a coach in my club sexually harassing or abusing a player, or former player, I would immediately start asking around and  going to the top to get facts. 

To think that a coach should ignore gossip, discussion or rumors potentially about child sexual abuse of player in his club, simply because he did not get the information first hand, is insane and helps perpetuate this evil.


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Not fair? Yes, that's exactly what he should do, and any other coach. If I heard only a "rumor" about a coach in my club sexually harassing or abusing a player, or former player, I would immediately start asking around and  going to the top to get facts.
> 
> To think that a coach should ignore gossip, discussion or rumors potentially about child sexual abuse of player in his club, simply because he did not get the information first hand, is insane and helps perpetuate this evil.


Gossip was AFTER Scheri was let go. Rumor was that it was with 1 player not widespread so the assumption was that it was being handled.  Until this week that was the impression I got and the reason I thought there was not a club announcement.  I was thinking they were trying to protect the privacy of a victim.

If any other the coaches I know thought that abuse was continuing or not being addressed I know that they would have spoken up despite costing them their job and probably being blackballed with most clubs in San Diego, which you know would happen. Gins has no problem making shut up and calling other DOCs.

I bet your children will play in Albion Cup this year right? I guarantee you mine won't ever. Have you called anyone about this issue?  I believe I was the first not that it is important but get off the pot and take action instead of blaming others. And the next time I see Bob Turner I will definitely mention this to him.  How about you?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 16, 2018)

Has anyone put this on the Facebook so cal soccer announcement boards?


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 16, 2018)

“To think that a coach should ignore gossip, discussion or rumors potentially about child sexual abuse of player in his club, simply because he did not get the information first hand, is insane and helps perpetuate this evil.”


timbuck said:


> Has anyone put this on the Facebook so cal soccer announcement boards?



No way! These guys want the victims to carry the burden. They will demand I go public and expose my kid but if you think they are going to unmask and go on Facebook where people know who they are forget it! Great at running their yappers but they will not back it up. Facebook would not be anonymous and not one of these self righteous judges of men will sack up and practice what they preach. Who is going to call for a ban of Albion using their real name? No one, that’s who.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> Gossip was AFTER Scheri was let go. Rumor was that it was with 1 player not widespread so the assumption was that it was being handled.  Until this week that was the impression I got and the reason I thought there was not a club announcement.  I was thinking they were trying to protect the privacy of a victim.
> 
> If any other the coaches I know thought that abuse was continuing or not being addressed I know that they would have spoken up despite costing them their job and probably being blackballed with most clubs in San Diego, which you know would happen. Gins has no problem making shut up and calling other DOCs.
> 
> I bet your children will play in Albion Cup this year right? I guarantee you mine won't ever. Have you called anyone about this issue?  I believe I was the first not that it is important but get off the pot and take action instead of blaming others. And the next time I see Bob Turner I will definitely mention this to him.  How about you?


I  must have mis-read your post. I thought your example was of a coach that heard that there was another coach in his club harassing girls, and that it would be unfair to the coach to have to talk to the director, since it was third(or 5th) hand. That of course would be absurd. My bad.


> "I hear we have a perv of staff. What are you going to do?" That is not fair to a coach that has 5th hand information."


Yes, I'll text Bob now.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 16, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> “To think that a coach should ignore gossip, discussion or rumors potentially about child sexual abuse of player in his club, simply because he did not get the information first hand, is insane and helps perpetuate this evil.”
> 
> 
> 
> No way! These guys want the victims to carry the burden. They will demand I go public and expose my kid but if you think they are going to unmask and go on Facebook where people know who they are forget it! Great at running their yappers but they will not back it up. Facebook would not be anonymous and not one of these self righteous judges of men will sack up and practice what they preach. Who is going to call for a ban of Albion using their real name? No one, that’s who.


It’s there now.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It’s there now.


Thank you


----------



## Monkey (Feb 16, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> I agree! Begin the boycott now. All parents of kids scheduled to play in their tournaments from other clubs, say no! Send letters to your DOCs. Force the issue. Albion Parents should be doing the same. Demanding answers, demanding explanations. They are owed at least that. Will they have the guts to do so and maybe have to leave the money machine behind!? Again if the energy spent here was spent outward, maybe we can all start the ball rolling and out this club, Gins and all his kronies. (sp?) just forward this thread to US soccer and the USSDA


Once you are done with your letter would you please post it here as a template for the rest of us?  Thank you.


----------



## ecsoccermom (Feb 16, 2018)

I am an Albion parent.  I have asked and they have explained.  A letter did go out to TS teams and the league, legal and law enforcement were contacted as soon as Abion was notified of the situation.  I have been with the club for over seven years...boys side and over two years on the girls side and never felt that my kid’s best interest were not taken seriously.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 16, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am an Albion parent.  I have asked and they have explained.  A letter did go out to TS teams and the league, legal and law enforcement were contacted as soon as Abion was notified of the situation.  I have been with the club for over seven years...boys side and over two years on the girls side and never felt that my kid’s best interest were not taken seriously.


 And you were satisfied with their explanation? I find that hard to believe given what has been presented here. You are OK with the fact  that Albion hired this coach knowing his past history of allegations?  Can you explain what you mean by the club takes your kids best interest seriously?


----------



## sandshark (Feb 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> As of a couple weeks ago No. Not all coaches at Albion are insiders that Gins and the Board trust.  As an example, but not a really example, is a U9 boys coach suppose to go up to Gins and say "I hear we have a perv of staff.  What are you going to do?"  That is not fair to a coach that has 5th hand information. But if the coach had a parent come up to him and say my dd received a text from Prev, I agree they should speak up.


What the hell are you taking about! Yes I think all coaches and staff should be in the know on any sexual misconduct at the club! I think it is everyone’s business at the club including all parents. We are talking about abused children here.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 16, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am an Albion parent.  I have asked and they have explained.  A letter did go out to TS teams and the league, legal and law enforcement were contacted as soon as Abion was notified of the situation.  I have been with the club for over seven years...boys side and over two years on the girls side and never felt that my kid’s best interest were not taken seriously.


That is a complete lie from you or from Albion! They have not contacted all of Tony’s present team families or past families! I know 15 plus families that have had Tony as a coach and not ONE OF THEM HAVE BEEN CONTACTED! What a line of bullshit!  And further more not one family that had Tony coaching thier daughter ever thought this little sick bastard would abuse thier children. Albion was aware of Tony’s past allegations and yet the turned a blind eye!


----------



## ecsoccermom (Feb 16, 2018)

I know ONE of the families that had him as a current coach DID receive an email...cannot speak of past families.


----------



## lancer (Feb 17, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> Not a rumor.


the coach has now been picked up by OC surf of anaheim even after the DOC was made fully aware of why he was fired by the pats.


----------



## Fact (Feb 17, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am an Albion parent.  I have asked and they have explained.  A letter did go out to TS teams and the league, legal and law enforcement were contacted as soon as Abion was notified of the situation.  I have been with the club for over seven years...boys side and over two years on the girls side and never felt that my kid’s best interest were not taken seriously.


Just STOP. You are embarrassing yourself.  Everyone knows that you are DefendtheGoal aka the parent that started all the drama on your 03 and 04 teams by shopping your dds in violation of the DA rules to Surf.  But when Gins said no transfer all of a sudden you are Albion's biggest cheerleader, even going behind everyone's back again to tell Albion that people are post things about you that are not nice.  So by your own doing, aren't you banned from this site?

You've been watching this site multiple times a day and now you come forward to vindicate Albion? Get lost. No one believes you.


----------



## ecsoccermom (Feb 17, 2018)

I am not who you think I am.  I have a son that has played with WC for 5 years...won 2 championships and were finalists 2 years.  Played for BG for 2 years.  My daughter came over 2 years ago.  I think it is YOU that is embarrassed.  I am only stating the facts that I KNOW.  Sorry that you do not approve of my views.  I’m very quiet on the forum and am more of an observer but I finally had to speak up because this thread was getting out of control.  There are some valid points and then there are others you just want to take advantage because of their ill feelings towards the club.  However, you or no one else can tell me what to do or think.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

@ecsoccermom alright I am hereby calling bullshit. Post the email or leave the forum. Now.
I called two 04 parents one found out from the forum and one found out from me calling them. You are enabling the most horrifying behavior imaginable. 

Post the email.


----------



## Fact (Feb 17, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> He broke the texting policy and was let go.


So is this what Albion told you?  A guess technically they told you the truth LOL.

I have confirmed with 2 age groups that they have not received anything.  And multiple people on this forum and off all believe you are the same person.  If not go ahead and prove it.


----------



## ecsoccermom (Feb 17, 2018)

Fact said:


> So is this what Albion told you?  A guess technically they told you the truth LOL.
> 
> I have confirmed with 2 age groups that they have not received anything.  And multiple people on this forum and off all believe you are the same person.  If not go ahead and prove it.


I am not the same person and honestly I don’t NEED to prove anything to anyone.    I just told everyone who my son played for.  If they knew anything about me they would know.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am not the same person and honestly I don’t NEED to prove anything to anyone.    I just told everyone who my son played for.  If they knew anything about me they would know.


Post

The

Email


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am not the same person and honestly I don’t NEED to prove anything to anyone.    I just told everyone who my son played for.  If they knew anything about me they would know.


We are still waiting. And you are still online. Are you drafting a fake email now? Is that what this is?  Are you still desperately trying to protect pedophilia in sports? Explain yourself.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> We are still waiting. And you are still online. Are you drafting a fake email now? Is that what this is?  Are you still desperately trying to protect pedophilia in sports? Explain yourself.


What made you into such an asshole?

Answer the question now!!!


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> What made you into such an asshole?
> 
> Answer the question now!!!


I've always been an asshole, you've seen it on this board and off-topic. EC is implying that Albion gave everyone full warning that this was going on. That didn't happen. What possible purpose would there be for that?


----------



## Fact (Feb 17, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am not the same person and honestly I don’t NEED to prove anything to anyone.    I just told everyone who my son played for.  If they knew anything about me they would know.


So did they tell you simply that he broke the texting rules or that he was grooming them with sexual talk?  Big difference.

If you don't need to prove anything why are you on this board?  Sounds like you have a point to make or an ass to kiss.  Funny how all of a sudden your dd is a starter.


----------



## Fact (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> What made you into such an asshole?
> 
> Answer the question now!!!


Don't you have an 04 niece that plays at Albion?  Geeze you think you would care.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Fact said:


> Don't you have an 04 niece that plays at Albion?  Geeze you think you would care.


What makes you think I don't care?


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 17, 2018)

Albion is just a POS club and so is FACT posting nonsense.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Albion is just a POS club and so is FACT posting nonsense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> I've always been an asshole, you've seen it on this board and off-topic. EC is implying that Albion gave everyone full warning that this was going on. That didn't happen. What possible purpose would there be for that?


I have to go with E-reader on this one, nobody knows an asshole better than him, he lives in a house of mirrors.


----------



## Trump4Pres (Feb 17, 2018)

Fact said:


> You've been watching this site multiple times a day and now you come forward to vindicate Albion? Get lost. No one believes you.


Ok, that's kinda creepy. Not to mention accusing someone of something that you yourself do.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Albion is just a POS club and so is FACT posting nonsense.


You’re not wrong on the first part but the fact of the matter is EC is full of it: there was no notification given to the team. Albion dropped the ball and let countless young girls be exposed to a lecherous imp of a man and then tried to pretend it never happened. 
@ecsoccermom had better have some Primos reasons to be defending Albion right now, oh wait...


----------



## ecsoccermom (Feb 17, 2018)

Look, I am not comfortable posting the email here. In rereading the posts, I realized there may be a misunderstanding. The email I received was recently sent out (within the past week), I am not trying to argue that Albion sent an email immediately after the incident. 
In my opinion, the recent email explained why Albion took the actions they have up to this point. Other parents in the club will have to decide for themselves. 
I am not condoning Sheri's actions. I don't have experience with this sort of issue so I can't say how another club would have handled, but based on the information I was given, I don't blame the club.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> Look, I am not comfortable posting the email here. In rereading the posts, I realized there may be a misunderstanding. The email I received was recently sent out (within the past week), I am not trying to argue that Albion sent an email immediately after the incident.
> In my opinion, the recent email explained why Albion took the actions they have up to this point. Other parents in the club will have to decide for themselves.
> I am not condoning Sheri's actions. I don't have experience with this sort of issue so I can't say how another club would have handled, but based on the information I was given, I don't blame the club.


Like I said
Primo


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 17, 2018)

I guess if your name is on the jersey you may be biased lol


----------



## DefndrDad (Feb 18, 2018)

Not comfortable posting what should be a mass email? TIFS


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 18, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> Not comfortable posting what should be a mass email? TIFS


Exactly, why would that be a secret? No one I know has received the email. Seems fishy.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

reply to wrong post


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 20, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am an Albion parent.  I have asked and they have explained.  A letter did go out to TS teams and the league, legal and law enforcement were contacted as soon as Abion was notified of the situation.  *I have been with the club for over seven years...boys side and over two years on the girls side and never felt that my kid’s best interest were not taken seriously.*


Classic Albion parents thinking! 

Just like my friend told me, "You and whoever told you that story are hating on our club!"

They will continue to support Albion and whatever NG shenanigans comes up with.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Classic Albion parents thinking!
> 
> Just like my friend told me, "You and whoever told you that story are hating on our club!"
> 
> They will continue to support Albion and whatever NG shenanigans comes up with.


Has NG come up with shenanigans previously?


----------



## Fact (Feb 20, 2018)

ecsoccermom said:


> I am not the same person and honestly I don’t NEED to prove anything to anyone.    I just told everyone who my son played for.  If they knew anything about me they would know.





GoldenFjord said:


> Post
> 
> The
> 
> Email


We are waiting ....


----------



## Justafan (Feb 20, 2018)

You know, everybody is bashing on Albion, and by all accounts rightfully so, but to suggest that Albion parents should all leave the club because of this, is hypocritical BS.

My loyalty is and always has been to the team and coach.  I rarely pay attention to other teams in the club or the club’s activities, especially now that my dd’s are leaving the youngers era (04’s).  

If I was at Albion, I could give a rip what people say about Albion.  I’m not going uproot my situation (coach, team, location, practice schedule, and other logistics), because of what other people think of my club.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 20, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know, everybody is bashing on Albion, and by all accounts rightfully so, but to suggest that Albion parents should all leave the club because of this, is hypocritical BS.
> 
> My loyalty is and always has been to the team and coach.  I rarely pay attention to other teams in the club or the club’s activities, especially now that my dd’s are leaving the youngers era (04’s).
> 
> If I was at Albion, I could give a rip what people say about Albion.  I’m not going uproot my situation (coach, team, location, practice schedule, and other logistics), because of what other people think of my club.


I certainly respect your position.  However, if you were at Albion would you at least  be requesting a copy of the clubs hiring practices?  Asking what background checks the club is doing, are they calling previous employers to check on the terms of them leaving the previous job.  

For that matter have you asked your own club these things?  Do you know "who" your daughter's coach is?  I am not so sure that this is transparent at most clubs?  In fact I think this forum points to at least two people that are/were at local clubs that were hired despite past allegations. If the club is hiring employees despite past allegations are you comfortable having your child at that club?  I have Zero idea if any of the allegations are true, I am not involved, however it has made me re-think "who" I am trusting with my daughter and what the review process is at my club for the hiring of individuals.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 20, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> I certainly respect your position.  However, if you were at Albion would you at least  be requesting a copy of the clubs hiring practices?  Asking what background checks the club is doing, are they calling previous employers to check on the terms of them leaving the previous job.
> 
> For that matter have you asked your own club these things?  Do you know "who" your daughter's coach is?  I am not so sure that this is transparent at most clubs?  In fact I think this forum points to at least two people that are/were at local clubs that were hired despite past allegations. If the club is hiring employees despite past allegations are you comfortable having your child at that club?  I have Zero idea if any of the allegations are true, I am not involved, however it has made me re-think "who" I am trusting with my daughter and what the review process is at my club for the hiring of individuals.



It's very transparent at all clubs. All coaches have to pass the LiveScan in order to coach in CA. Whether a coach has been found guilty of misbehavior that would show on their record is another topic that's not so easy to address.


----------



## New Guest from the South (Feb 20, 2018)

So a question to people who run their own business or to lawyers out there who might be reading this, what can Albion SC do legally when no charges have been filed?  What can they say?  Just curious.  I know the 2 most recent cases I remember at SDSC (sexting charges) and Poway (sexual abuse) charges were filed and both clubs were very quick with their firing and public response to the situation.  What can you do when there aren't any charges?  I'm outraged if these accusations are true, and I find it disconcerting to think some folks think that because someone is 18+, that what was sent was legal and so they shouldn't file.  

I just wonder if Albion isn't doing what they can in light of no charges being filed.  That fact that they let him go (apparently without push back from TS) without charges says their might be fire around that smoke, but without charges they might have to hold what they can say or do for now.  Just curious.


----------



## Justafan (Feb 20, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> I certainly respect your position.  However, if you were at Albion would you at least  be requesting a copy of the clubs hiring practices?  Asking what background checks the club is doing, are they calling previous employers to check on the terms of them leaving the previous job.
> 
> For that matter have you asked your own club these things?  Do you know "who" your daughter's coach is?  I am not so sure that this is transparent at most clubs?  In fact I think this forum points to at least two people that are/were at local clubs that were hired despite past allegations. If the club is hiring employees despite past allegations are you comfortable having your child at that club?  I have Zero idea if any of the allegations are true, I am not involved, however it has made me re-think "who" I am trusting with my daughter and what the review process is at my club for the hiring of individuals.


Fair questions, but I’ve never asked my own club and any background investigations would be almost meaningless to me.  The background checks would not cause me to feel any more secure, nor would they make me any less vigilant regarding sexual abuse of minors.  My guard is always high when it comes to this.  

You can show me a piece of paper signed by the most respected members of the community attesting to your good moral character and that you do not sexually abuse kids.  I’ll throw that in the trash and judge you with my own eyes and instincts.  

I always chuckle at communities that come out and protest when a registered sex offender is living in their neighborhood or is about to move in.  As if kicking that sex offender out now makes your community safe and immune.  Yes you got rid of one, but you should be more concerned and vigilant with the ones you don’t know about.  

I mean who the hell really knows what your neighbor does behind closed doors and behind that computer?  Point being, when it comes to this kind of stuff, EVERYBODY should start off as a suspect.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 20, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It's very transparent at all clubs. All coaches have to pass the LiveScan in order to coach in CA. Whether a coach has been found guilty of misbehavior that would show on their record is another topic that's not so easy to address.


http://www.ssci2000.com/california-parks-and-recreation-agencies-and-background-checks/

http://employmentbackgroundcheck.company/live-scan-surprising-facts/

Safe to say, that LiveScan is a nice CYA for the clubs, but not exactly re-assuring to a parent.  as JustaFan points out, parental vigilance needs to be everyone's priority and if something seems off, it probably is.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 20, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> http://www.ssci2000.com/california-parks-and-recreation-agencies-and-background-checks/
> 
> http://employmentbackgroundcheck.company/live-scan-surprising-facts/
> 
> Safe to say, that LiveScan is a nice CYA for the clubs, but not exactly re-assuring to a parent.  as JustaFan points out, parental vigilance needs to be everyone's priority and if something seems off, it probably is.


Don't disagree but the response was based on the comment asking about club's having a background checking process. Whether you think it suffice is another question.


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 20, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know, everybody is bashing on Albion, and by all accounts rightfully so, but to suggest that Albion parents should all leave the club because of this, is hypocritical BS.
> 
> My loyalty is and always has been to the team and coach.  I rarely pay attention to other teams in the club or the club’s activities, especially now that my dd’s are leaving the youngers era (04’s).
> 
> If I was at Albion, I could give a rip what people say about Albion.  I’m not going uproot my situation (coach, team, location, practice schedule, and other logistics), because of what other people think of my club.



Funny thing is that you had been around long enough to witness various mass exodus from clubs for far less shit than this. The loyalty that NG has from the parents and gophers alike is unparalleled!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 20, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Funny thing is that you had been around long enough to witness various mass exodus from clubs for far less shit than this. The loyalty that NG has from the parents and gophers alike is unparalleled!


More than any other club in San Diego, Albion sells the dream-if you stay here, do privates and give up your other sports you will play in college.   Look at their listing of college scholarships which is bs.  They include kids that received academic money solely for their acedemic abilities, without any connection to soccer.  As an example look at the Board member's daughter that is listed as receiving money from Cal, never recruited for soccer.


----------



## JustAParent (Feb 20, 2018)

Monkey said:


> More than any other club in San Diego, Albion sells the dream-if you stay here, do privates and give up your other sports you will play in college.   Look at their listing of college scholarships which is bs.  They include kids that received academic money solely for their acedemic abilities, without any connection to soccer.  As an example look at the Board member's daughter that is listed as receiving money from Cal, never recruited for soccer.


They also will exaggerate the amount of scholarship. They will include not only the value of the scholarship, but include room and board, and then extrapolate it out to five years. That's how they get to their bogus __$M per year scholarship number.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 21, 2018)

Well I know from first hand info that TS was texting underaged current player or players and now a couple ex players have stepped forward about the way inappropriate sexual texting from TS. 
 Albion was given this information directly by the family of one of the underaged victims and yes Albion acted on the spot by contacting TS and demanding he fly home, Albion then fired TS upon his arrival back to SD. 
 So obviously they had a reason for real concern for the club and hopefully for the safety of the children TS was with in Texas. But somehow Albion has now decided after they covered thier own ass initially by firing TS and it’s time for a gag order? 
 Does anyone think TS actions were horrific enough for him to be fired but not horrible enough for Albion to reach out to all families and warn them of the ALBION monster coach that had free run around Albion for years!? At the very least don’t you believe that Albion should send out a warning to all families that have come in contact with Tony over his 6 years of employment by Albion? 
And let’s not forget Albion knew Tony was accused of  sexual misconduct in his past but chose to ignore that accusation, Albion even went so far as to allow Tony to take underaged girls on overnight van trips to do college tours!!! WTH where they thinking on that BS!?

 This entire thing is absured and anyone taking Albion’s side in this should be investigated themselves for child endangerment! Albion has 100% screwed up. Albion knows there are more victims, we all know their are more victims as we saw from the brave father that came onto this forum and talked about his daughter coming forward about Tony texting her also.
I see people saying stuff about how they aren’t going to leave Albion because of this, well ok that’s fine, but now you can see how Albion will protect your child and if some kind of horrible event like this happens again we can all know what to expect from Albion!


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 21, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Well I know from first hand info that TS was texting underaged current player or players and now a couple ex players have stepped forward about the way inappropriate sexual texting from TS.
> Albion was given this information directly by the family of one of the underaged victims and yes Albion acted on the spot by contacting TS and demanding he fly home, Albion then fired TS upon his arrival back to SD.
> So obviously they had a reason for real concern for the club and hopefully for the safety of the children TS was with in Texas. But somehow Albion has now decided after they covered thier own ass initially by firing TS and it’s time for a gag order?
> Does anyone think TS actions were horrific enough for him to be fired but not horrible enough for Albion to reach out to all families and warn them of the ALBION monster coach that had free run around Albion for years!? At the very least don’t you believe that Albion should send out a warning to all families that have come in contact with Tony over his 6 years of employment by Albion?
> ...


Nasser and USA Gymnastics, Sandusky and Penn State, the Catholic Church and pedophile priests, Vince Thomas and Eagles, Tony Scheri and Albion... What do they all have in common?   Organizations who turned a blind eye to and even facilitated abuse by adults sexually abusing children because that coach/doctor/ priest  had value to the organization and to recognize their crimes meant bad PR for the organization. Enough is enough. It’s $ before kids. Time for it to stop.


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Nasser and USA Gymnastics, Sandusky and Penn State, the Catholic Church and pedophile priests, Vince Thomas and Eagles, Tony Scheri and Albion... What do they all have in common?   Organizations who turned a blind eye to and even facilitated abuse by adults sexually abusing children because that coach/doctor/ priest  had value to the organization and to recognize their crimes meant bad PR for the organization. Enough is enough. It’s $ before kids. Time for it to stop.


You are so clueless.


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 22, 2018)

National story broke by the Orange County Registrar
Very troubling and in our backyard

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/02/16/investigation-usa-swimming-ignored-sexual-abuse-for-decades/


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 22, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> You are so clueless.


That’s a pretty weak comment. You have an issue with what I said? Explain.


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> That’s a pretty weak comment. You have an issue with what I said? Explain.


You really don’t want me to get into your dirty laundry. You should make sure you know the facts before posting. Stay in your own lane.


----------



## outside! (Feb 22, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> You really don’t want me to get into your dirty laundry. You should make sure you know the facts before posting. Stay in your own lane.


Why should we take your cryptic posts as credible? Please post your version of the facts.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> You really don’t want me to get into your dirty laundry. You should make sure you know the facts before posting. Stay in your own lane.


Oh, look.  Another asshole looking for excitement.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 22, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> You really don’t want me to get into your dirty laundry. You should make sure you know the facts before posting. Stay in your own lane.


Come on, let’s hear it! You’ve lurked for about a year and a half and this is your first/second post so you are obviously vested in this matter in some way. If you have facts, please share...


----------



## sandshark (Feb 22, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> You really don’t want me to get into your dirty laundry. You should make sure you know the facts before posting. Stay in your own lane.


 And... another person trying to attack people on the board and take the conversation away from its original subject!


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 22, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> National story broke by the Orange County Registrar
> Very troubling and in our backyard
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/02/16/investigation-usa-swimming-ignored-sexual-abuse-for-decades/


Everyone should read this article.


----------



## coachsamy (Feb 22, 2018)

sandshark said:


> And... another person trying to attack people on the board and take the conversation away from its original subject!


Must be another Albion homer! Maybe is either one of NG goons or NG himself on one of his many accounts.


----------



## Nutmeg (Feb 22, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> You really don’t want me to get into your dirty laundry. You should make sure you know the facts before posting. Stay in your own lane.


Oh man you really are such a tough guy. Ok Lavar we will stay in our lanes. I guess it was a slow night on then child porn blog sites for you huh. So you decided to come on over here and drop some pedophile knowledge on us. Cool thanks. You win the award this week for dumbest avatar, name, and post. Congrats on the gold medal dickhead.


----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2018)

MakeADump always uses that "Stay in your own lane"  bs and has friends at Albion.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 22, 2018)

Fact said:


> MakeADump always uses that "Stay in your own lane"  bs and has friends at Albion.


Does he wear thick glasses?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 22, 2018)

Fact said:


> MakeADump always uses that "Stay in your own lane"  bs and has friends at Albion.


Now I know you are lying, HE does not have friends, it is not possible that anyone likes him.


----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Now I know you are lying, HE does not have friends, it is not possible that anyone likes him.


Ok you got me there.  I should have said MakeADump claims to have friends at Albion although we know how delusional it is.


----------



## Fact (Mar 2, 2018)

Any updates?  Has Albion finally sent an email to parents notifying them to be alert?  Has the press done anything with the story or is Mrs. Crowe earning her PR $?


----------



## sandshark (Mar 2, 2018)

NOT A DAM WORD! I do not know if anyone that has been contacted from past teams with Tony! Apparently Albion doesn’t give a flying shit about anyone or anything except themselves! Pure scum bags!


----------



## Really!?! (Mar 2, 2018)

As long as people keep feeding the money machine Albion doesn’t care. At least own it and try to move on, damage is done. Not addressing the issue makes them look worse


----------



## sdsoccer8 (Mar 3, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> As long as people keep feeding the money machine Albion doesn’t care. At least own it and try to move on, damage is done. Not addressing the issue makes them look worse


Maybe they need to make it “go away” because they were made aware of TS priors several years ago and didn’t give a hoot.... therefore they are possibly vulnerable to civil lawsuits asking for damages.


----------



## sandshark (Mar 3, 2018)

It’s far from over! 
 I’m guessing / hoping a group of families with abused children get together and take action against Albion, Gins, Kooiman, Tony for thier abuse and negligence! They all need to answer and pay for thier complete disgusting disregard for the children before, during & after the abuse took place. This can not go away for the sake of the children.


----------



## smellycleats (Mar 3, 2018)

sandshark said:


> It’s far from over!
> I’m guessing / hoping a group of families with abused children get together and take action against Albion, Gins, Kooiman, Tony for thier abuse and negligence! They all need to answer and pay for thier complete disgusting disregard for the children before, during & after the abuse took place. This can not go away for the sake of the children.


 Keep talking about it, don’t let it go away. They will come after you here and try to shut you down, but don’t stop.


----------



## OBkicks (Mar 3, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Keep talking about it, don’t let it go away. They will come after you here and try to shut you down, but don’t stop.


I was told by a parent on one of his teams that they knew nothing specific and a letter (email) did go out recently from Albion. (Not sure if clubwide or to the specific team) The parent said it came out too late, and they are disappointed, and all it stated was that Scheri was let go due to breaking the “texting policy.”  NOTHING about any sexual or even inappropriate allegations. They did not want to believe it and their kid is still there with a new coach. It’s crazy. I agree with a previous poster about feeding the machine. It’s so big that this scandal (and that’s what it is) probably won’t even dent it. And that’s really sad.
I have an 18 year old daughter and I can only imagine the frustration and angst, at least, that is being felt by these parents. Support,
compassion and unity is required here people. This really needs to be exposed, and simply for the greater good.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 8, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> They did not want to believe it and their kid is still there with a new coach. It’s crazy.


it's shocking how that is some people's response.  we saw the same response. "it's a misunderstanding." "he didn't do anything." 

as for information in the letter- not addressing this to you but more generally, it's an employment issue and my understanding is employers are limited on what they can say when they terminate an employee.  Now if law enforcement is involved, officers can say more, but employers are pretty limited.


----------



## smellycleats (Mar 8, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> it's shocking how that is some people's response.  we saw the same response. "it's a misunderstanding." "he didn't do anything."
> 
> as for information in the letter- not addressing this to you but more generally, it's an employment issue and my understanding is employers are limited on what they can say when they terminate an employee.  Now if law enforcement is involved, officers can say more, but employers are pretty limited.


 I believe you’re right. Once again, rules in place are designed to protect the adults in the situation, not the kids.


----------



## Fact (Mar 8, 2018)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> it's shocking how that is some people's response.  we saw the same response. "it's a misunderstanding." "he didn't do anything."
> 
> as for information in the letter- not addressing this to you but more generally, it's an employment issue and my understanding is employers are limited on what they can say when they terminate an employee.  Now if law enforcement is involved, officers can say more, but employers are pretty limited.


Actually that is not correct.  Employers can say a lot more than most people think.  They may want to limit what they say out of fear of retribution, but they can give all the details.


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 9, 2018)

Well Albion got rewarded with the U18/19 DA boys team. No wonder they are so hush hush about this whole fiasco. Completely sad and garbage.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 9, 2018)

Fact said:


> Actually that is not correct.  Employers can say a lot more than most people think.  They may want to limit what they say out of fear of retribution, but they can give all the details.


yes, true - they can say whatever they want, but possibly open the organization up to legal action from the terminated employee.  not saying it's right, just that it is.  unfortunately the law protects groomers as much as wrongly terminated customer service agents.


----------



## outside! (Apr 25, 2018)

CBS News 8 in San Diego is covering this story tomorrow night at 11:00 pm.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 26, 2018)

outside! said:


> CBS News 8 in San Diego is covering this story tomorrow night at 11:00 pm.


It will be interesting to see how and what they present in the story.  Could be a black eye for Albion or they may spin it as Albion did all the right things.  I will have to remember to set my cable box to record the news.


----------



## outside! (Apr 26, 2018)

Surfref said:


> It will be interesting to see how and what they present in the story.  Could be a black eye for Albion or they may spin it as Albion did all the right things.  I will have to remember to set my cable box to record the news.


I have set my DVR to record it. They did a little preview last night during the news. It looks like the go to TS's house to talk to him.


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 26, 2018)

So is the guy still coaching someplace or is he unemployed?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 26, 2018)

outside! said:


> CBS News 8 in San Diego is covering this story tomorrow night at 11:00 pm.


As some of the people on this site know, the producer of the segment contacted people he thought had information on this site through DMs.  He contacted me because Really!?! is the one that said his wife turned him in.  Unfortunately, I had to tell him that I am not the Really!?! that made that claim (I inherited his account when I caught him badmouthing people) and that I feel that a lot of the posters about the issue on this site was the same person trying to smear Albion.  The producers told me that Albion did provide a statement.


----------



## G03_SD (Apr 26, 2018)

While at it, why not do another segment on how Albion is paying for a Gin's nice pad in La Jolla

http://www.lajollalight.com/sports/sd-cm-ljl-people-gins-20180423-story.html


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 26, 2018)

Albion Milk Man Scandal


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> As some of the people on this site know, the producer of the segment contacted people he thought had information on this site through DMs.  He contacted me because Really!?! is the one that said his wife turned him in.  Unfortunately, I had to tell him that I am not the Really!?! that made that claim (I inherited his account when I caught him badmouthing people) and that I feel that a lot of the posters about the issue on this site was the same person trying to smear Albion.  The producers told me that Albion did provide a statement.


How does that "inherit his account" thing work?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 26, 2018)

espola said:


> How does that "inherit his account" thing work?


I’ll DM you.


----------



## Fact (Apr 27, 2018)

The channel 8 story was weak. It did not offer any evidence of what the text said, only that it was about a medical procedure and did not say whether that info was hearsay. 

People need to come forward to know the truth. It does not
look like anyone involved was willing to do that or they were not made aware of the police and news investigations.

Also if you look when Albion notified families it was on February 14 and only in response to this site. Obviously they would not have come forward unless they felt cornered.

But what amazes me is just how stupid Albion(Gins,McKaveney and Crowe’s PR wife) is and because I knowthat they monitor this site, I am requesting that theyimmediately remove the team roster of the player involved. The report has plenty of information to determine with avery high probability who the victim was and then in their statement to the police the idiots mention her age. Way to protect privacy .... wrong! I am sure they mentioned thatshe was 17 in an attempt to show that it was not that badsince she is almost an adult. Shows they only care aboutthemselves.


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> The channel 8 story was weak. It did not offer any evidence of what the text said, only that it was about a medical procedure and did not say whether that info was hearsay.
> 
> People need to come forward to know the truth. It does not
> look like anyone involved was willing to do that or they were not made aware of the police and news investigations.
> ...


Here is the report on channel 8. http://www.cbs8.com/story/38044216/soccer-coach-fired-for-alleged-texting-violation-involving-teen

I wonder if all those current Albion parents will continue to be on denial. I mean what else could go wrong???


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> The channel 8 story was weak. It did not offer any evidence of what the text said, only that it was about a medical procedure and did not say whether that info was hearsay.
> 
> People need to come forward to know the truth. It does not
> look like anyone involved was willing to do that or they were not made aware of the police and news investigations.
> ...


Before I go on my “I told you so” rant, I’d just like to know what you think should happen to Albion, the club, as a result of this incident (i.e. if you had the power of a judge, what would be your sentence for Albion?). 

Also I’d like to know exactly what you think Albion families should do with their kids (i.e. should they leave the club because of this incident?).


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Here is the report on channel 8. http://www.cbs8.com/story/38044216/soccer-coach-fired-for-alleged-texting-violation-involving-teen
> 
> I wonder if all those current Albion parents will continue to be on denial. I mean what else could go wrong???



So tell me what you think Albion parents should do and what you allegedly would do if you were an Albion parent?


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 27, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So tell me what you think Albion parents should do and what you allegedly would do if you were an Albion parent?


I would leave Albion in a heart beat, no questions asked. Unless I take my child to Surf or Carlsbad, I would see a significant savings and probably even better coaching.

There are many quality options available in San Diego County, just happens that people buy into the koolaid that NG sells. Lets see what options are available.

East County: SD United and Liverpool. (Both clubs have decent to good teams in the ulittles until parents leave to go to Albion.)
Coastal SD: Nomads, Surf, Sharks, La Jolla, Express, RSF, Carlsbad. 
Inland SD: Poway, SDSC, Scripps, SDFA, Whatever the Ocampo bros club is called nowadays.
South SD: CVFC (Deserves full boys DA status) and Rebels (Deserves full GDA status and should apply for ECNL). 

Plus all the smaller clubs that are within these areas and the AYSO Matrix that are within all those areas for the Albion Premier programs.


----------



## Fact (Apr 27, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Before I go on my “I told you so” rant, I’d just like to know what you think should happen to Albion, the club, as a result of this incident (i.e. if you had the power of a judge, what would be your sentence for Albion?).
> 
> Also I’d like to know exactly what you think Albion families should do with their kids (i.e. should they leave the club because of this incident?).


Before I go and tell you I told you so, this report is weak.  There are no factual conclusions other than the police investigation by the Chula Vista Police department being closed.  You do not know why it was closed, maybe they do not have jurisdiction or the victim would not cooperate. It does not say that that a crime was not commited.

Second, the report does not state that they looked at the text(s)  or who told them the contents of the text(s). Sounds like their information only came from Albion.  We don't even know if the victim(s) was aware of this report.  The report makes no reference to the victim and it is very hard for me to believe that the family would go to the police if the text did not cross the line of appropriateness.

Third, how does anyone know that there are not multiple victims unless you have seen the text(s)?  If the text to the one identified victim was about a "medical procedure" he was having, it sounds like grooming a victim to me.  Albion should have reached out to their families in case others were also being groomed or were victims.  They did nothing until February 14th and only in response to this site. They should have also reached out to families with girls that recently graduated to give them a warning.

The fact that Albion mentioned the girls age in their response to the news report is pathetic.  They should know better if they truly care about protecting the identity of the victim.

Unless and until Albion can explain their lack of response to families and what exactly the text said (they can redact parts) I would not trust them.  They have provided nice lip service and have shown an indifference to safety of their players.


----------



## sandshark (Apr 27, 2018)

This is crazy and wrong in a lot of ways, but it is the start to getting people to actually do what is right and maybe someone will come forward and expose Albion and the little perv for what they have allowed to happen to these children? And after the fact has anyone really stepped up and done what is right for the children? WTH are these adults thinking? Expose every single bit of this today!
As it stands now Albion and the parents involved feel that it is OK to just allow the public to think the very minimal, to actually down play what the subject matter was in the text to these young ladies. Obviously Albion is hiding behind the law along with down playing the severity of what he did because it was "technically" not illegal, and they are trying to navigate through this while trying to save their business.  But we all have to wonder why the other people involved feel that the moral boundaries of what is ok with their children is so broad? My God people he was asking young ladies how to get sperm from himself! So what exactly is worthy of exposing him? It is scary to think that maybe (god forbid) he went further with some little kid in the past 20 years of strategically surrounding himself with young children.
I personally feel it is an absolute top priority for all parents to do what is best for their children and to also protect other families children AT ALL COST!


----------



## sandshark (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> Before I go and tell you I told you so, this report is weak.  There are no factual conclusions other than the police investigation by the Chula Vista Police department being closed.  You do not know why it was closed, maybe they do not have jurisdiction or the victim would not cooperate. It does not say that that a crime was not commited.
> 
> Second, the report does not state that they looked at the text(s)  or who told them the contents of the text(s). Sounds like their information only came from Albion.  We don't even know if the victim(s) was aware of this report.  The report makes no reference to the victim and it is very hard for me to believe that the family would go to the police if the text did not cross the line of appropriateness.
> 
> ...



Someone give me one single reason why Albion & the families involved would not post the actual content of the text? It is a fact and public property after you push "send" so why wouldn't they expose the actual text? They don't have to give the names of the children, just post the actual text? Why down play it? Because it might help other children to come forward with what else this sick phuck did? WHO THE HELL ARE THEY PROTECTING? It is insane to see everyone allow this to be down played when we are talking about little kids!


----------



## Fact (Apr 27, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Someone give me one single reason why Albion & the families involved would not post the actual content of the text? It is a fact and public property after you push "send" so why wouldn't they expose the actual text? They don't have to give the names of the children, just post the actual text? Why down play it? Because it might help other children to come forward with what else this sick phuck did? WHO THE HELL ARE THEY PROTECTING? It is insane to see everyone allow this to be down played when we are talking about little kids!


How about the fact that most people only care about protecting themselves?  Or maybe Albion told them that they would handle the matter and since they are Kool-aide drinkers believed Albion would do what is in the best interest of their children? Or maybe they get to have their children play for Albion for free?


----------



## sandshark (Apr 27, 2018)

Albion has the funds and resources to start a pro team, hire lawyers and build a multi million dollar company, but couldn't find the time and money to invest in an investigation into Tonys past? They knew he had past alligations of inappropriate conduct with a minor! And they chose not to protect the children by accepting the very minimum excuses behind his past! And to ad insult to injury they are now acting as if it was not worthy of exposing the truth in detail because by law its OK for a man to talk dirty to a child! PIGS


----------



## Fact (Apr 27, 2018)

@sandshark, did the news contact you and if so, did you provide them with information or names?


----------



## sandshark (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> How about the fact that most people only care about protecting themselves?  Or maybe Albion told them that they would handle the matter and since they are Kool-aide drinkers believed Albion would do what is in the best interest of their children? Or maybe they get to have their children play for Albion for free?


The sad truth is your probably correct on all.


----------



## sandshark (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> @sandshark, did they news contact you and if so, did you provide them with information or names?


I have been contacted by many people on this matter. I'm sick of all the BS and people hiding behind all their BS excuses. It is heart breaking to see how this is being handled. Mainly because the only sacrifice is the children. For what reason?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 27, 2018)

Everyone talking about Albion but no mention about Anaheim Surf’s parallel issue.  I would hope everyone holds the same standard for such an offense no matter the Club.


----------



## outside! (Apr 27, 2018)

sandshark said:


> I have been contacted by many people on this matter. I'm sick of all the BS and people hiding behind all their BS excuses. It is heart breaking to see how this is being handled. Mainly because the only sacrifice is the children. For what reason?


You did not answer the question.


----------



## Fact (Apr 27, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Everyone talking about Albion but no mention about Anaheim Surf’s parallel issue.  I would hope everyone holds the same standard for such an offense no matter the Club.


Yes I do hold all clubs to the same standard. Please start another thread on him and I won’t comment on it so Dominic does not shut it down.


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I would leave Albion in a heart beat, no questions asked. Unless I take my child to Surf or Carlsbad, I would see a significant savings and probably even better coaching.
> 
> There are many quality options available in San Diego County, just happens that people buy into the koolaid that NG sells. Lets see what options are available.
> 
> ...



I call complete and utter bull sh!@#t.  You're telling me that you would leave your team and coach for another club because a coach from another team, in a different age bracket, sent a text with sexual innuendo to a teenage girl that you don't know.  Are you out of your mind?

As long as my kids, team, and coach are fine, I could give a rats ass what else goes on in the club.  We are independent contractors in a dog eat dog business.  And I don't look to the club for moral guidance and don't expect them to protect my kids from sexual predators, that's my job.  Any club can put out the best policies and practices regarding this and it will not make me feel safer one bit.  Labels and reputations mean nothing.  I will be the judge of who I do and do not trust.  

When it comes sexual abuse of minors, EVERYBODY is a suspect, regardless of reputation, and that includes family members, close friends, good-neighbors, coaches, teachers, clergy, etc.


----------



## smellycleats (Apr 27, 2018)

sandshark said:


> Albion has the funds and resources to start a pro team, hire lawyers and build a multi million dollar company, but couldn't find the time and money to invest in an investigation into Tonys past? They knew he had past alligations of inappropriate conduct with a minor! And they chose not to protect the children by accepting the very minimum excuses behind his past! And to ad insult to injury they are now acting as if it was not worthy of exposing the truth in detail because by law its OK for a man to talk dirty to a child! PIGS





sandshark said:


> I have been contacted by many people on this matter. I'm sick of all the BS and people hiding behind all their BS excuses. It is heart breaking to see how this is being handled. Mainly because the only sacrifice is the children. For what reason?


$$$$$


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> Before I go and tell you I told you so, this report is weak.  There are no factual conclusions other than the police investigation by the Chula Vista Police department being closed.  You do not know why it was closed, maybe they do not have jurisdiction or the victim would not cooperate. It does not say that that a crime was not commited.
> 
> Second, the report does not state that they looked at the text(s)  or who told them the contents of the text(s). Sounds like their information only came from Albion.  We don't even know if the victim(s) was aware of this report.  The report makes no reference to the victim and it is very hard for me to believe that the family would go to the police if the text did not cross the line of appropriateness.
> 
> ...



You didn't answer my question, but your answer tells me that you want Albion's blood.  I read and listened to the CBS news report and here are the essential facts.  The parents of the teenage girl took the text to the Chula Vista police, who VIEWED the text, and declined to file charges.  Albion fired the coach, sent out an email to all the parents he was actively coaching, and asked them for any feedback on this issue.  They also issued a statement with the CBS news report.  Thus, I assume that


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

at Albion


Justafan said:


> You didn't answer my question, but your answer tells me that you want Albion's blood.  I read and listened to the CBS news report and here are the essential facts.  The parents of the teenage girl took the text to the Chula Vista police, who VIEWED the text, and declined to file charges.  Albion fired the coach, sent out an email to all the parents he was actively coaching, and asked them for any feedback on this issue.  They also issued a statement with the CBS news report.  Thus, I assume that


opps . . 

Thus, I assume that everyone at Albion is aware of the incident.  What more do you want?  Everybody here wants Albions blood.  This guy sends a criminally vague text with sexual innuendo and you guys want the death penalty.  In the REAL world, this aint shit!  Charges were declined and the case is closed.  Yet you had people here arguing that it was the crime of the century, citing obscure federal codes. 

And in the grand scheme of things, don't you think that a 17 year old female teenager has been exposed to more crap (meaning porn/sex) than this?  Do you have any idea how much sexting goes on between teenagers and how much porn is out there.  In the current state of affairs this was not that big a deal.  And for the record, if that was my daughter who received the message, I'd confront the coach, tell him to never go there again with my daughter, advise the club, and if they fired the coach that would be it for me.  I would not hold the club accountable for anything more.  And yes I would tell the other parents of all his teams.


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 27, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> As some of the people on this site know, the producer of the segment contacted people he thought had information on this site through DMs.  He contacted me because Really!?! is the one that said his wife turned him in.  Unfortunately, I had to tell him that I am not the Really!?! that made that claim (I inherited his account when I caught him badmouthing people) and that I feel that a lot of the posters about the issue on this site was the same person trying to smear Albion.  The producers told me that Albion did provide a statement.


I have been struggling with coming forward about my feelings on this issue because I know that it will draw in innocent people to a tangential issue but here is goes.

I believe Sandshark's feeling are genuine but believes what he/she hears from others due to an anti-Albion bias that is probably justified based on personal experiences.

I believe Fact knows something but I am not sure what.

Pervsmasher is an odd name for someone that claims that their daughter was a victim. Is it only me or does anyone else feel that the timing and comments by Pervsmasher were odd?  To come on a public forum to spill his/her guts but not be willing to share the text with the press that guarantees to keep you anonymous? Also I feel that the tone of Pervsmasher changed about half way through the comments.

Based on the news story let's look at the facts:
1.  A parent of an Albion girl went to the Chula Vista police because their daughter received a text from Tony Scheri, her soccer coach at Albion.
2. The Chula Vista police closed the case.
3. Albion wrote an email to families about the incident on February 14.  I don't know if it was sent to anyone.

Here is what we do not know:
1. We do not know the reason the police closed the case.  Maybe this girl lives in an unincorporated part of Chula Vista and should have gone to the Sheriff's office instead of the police. Maybe the investigation was turned over to another ageny. Maybe the girl refused to cooperate with the investigation. We do not know, but to be clear, nowhere in the story does it say that he was cleared or that the police declined to press charges.
2. We do not know what the text said.  The story said it included something about a medical procedure that Tony was having but the source is not identified.  I find it very troubling that a family would go to the police for something silly, but we all know that can happen.
3.  We do not know what if anything Albion did to identify or prevent possible victims other than maybe their February 14th email which was dated almost 2 months after Scheri was fired.  What made them think that this was limited to 1 victim?   As a parent, I am solely responsible for the wellbeing of my children, however I do expect that if an organization that I am paying knows of an issue that may affect my family, that they would want to do everything in their ability to prevent my family from becoming a victim, including warning me.

Here is my concern:
1. I was encouraged by someone that was looking out for Albion's best interest [although I am not sure why since they have not been nice to him] to call Albion and let them know who a poster was that had multiple accounts and was slinging a ton of mud at them about this issue, since it was one of their parents.
3.  When I let Albion know, their attorney's response was to say that the posts "endanger the minor without knowing the true facts..."  Again the key words used by Albion's attorney "ENDANGER MINOR"
"ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR" "ENDANGER MINOR"
And yes I do have this in writing and no he did not include a privacy statement with his email so I am free to share it.
4. I offered to sit down with Albion to share the tangible evidence I have about this poster. But instead of doing so, they did not follow up with me and this person's dd still plays at Albion. 
5.  If this parent who has a child playing at Albion "Endanger(ed) (a) Minor" why is this person still at Albion?  Could it all be about money? That Albion wanted to sweep everything under the rug?  I don't know.  But it has to make me think that more is going on here.

I know my post will not change anyone's opinion about this issue or about Albion but at least I can honestly say that I tried to do the right thing.  I am sure my post will be deleted but oh well. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> Yes I do hold all clubs to the same standard. Please start another thread on him and I won’t comment on it so Dominic does not shut it down.


Isn’t this thread about Coaches having inappropriate relations with children?

I’m not coming at you....I’m just hoping that everyone on this thread shares the same opinion on the actual issue, Coaches who have or attempt inappropriate behavior with our children, and nit just another opportunity to bash Albion specifically. 

This thread seems to have become just a bashing of how Albion has handled their situation without the broader discussion of the other Club whom has experienced the same issue.  Maybe it’s because of the recent news story, but I am curious, did AS handle this situation better than Albion?  If so, how?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 27, 2018)

The producer of the news segment has been viewing this thread
today.  Maybe he can clarify some of our questions including whether he saw the text, whether he knows why the police closed the investigation and whether he spoke with the victim’s family?


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> I have been struggling with coming forward about my feelings on this issue because I know that it will draw in innocent people to a tangential issue but here is goes.
> 
> I believe Sandshark's feeling are genuine but believes what he/she hears from others due to an anti-Albion bias that is probably justified based on personal experiences.
> 
> ...


Your post is weird and logically inconsistent.  The story as to how you inherited your screen name or old posts or whatever it was is also weird. Red flag, after red flag, after red flag.  In the event you're legitimate, I'll answer the question as to why the police closed the case.  Based on this guy's history, I guarantee you the intent of the text was sexual, however, it was worded in a way that was vague as to the sexual intent (i.e. no actual reference to sex).  Thus, even if there was a penal code (i.e. 647.6) that this one time text could conceivably fall into, there was no way they were going to be able to prove it to a jury.  That's why they closed the case.  And if Chula Vista was not the proper jurisdiction, the Chula Vista police would have directed them to the correct one.


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 27, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Your post is weird and logically inconsistent.  The story as to how you inherited your screen name or old posts or whatever it was is also weird. Red flag, after red flag, after red flag.  In the event you're legitimate, I'll answer the question as to why the police closed the case.  Based on this guy's history, I guarantee you the intent of the text was sexual, however, it was worded in a way that was vague as to the sexual intent (i.e. no actual reference to sex).  Thus, even if there was a penal code (i.e. 647.6) that this one time text could conceivably fall into, there was no way they were going to be able to prove it to a jury.  That's why they closed the case.  And if Chula Vista was not the proper jurisdiction, the Chula Vista police would have directed them to the correct one.


We don’t know whether there is an investigation in another jurisdiction and that is my point. Just because the Chula Vista police closed their investigation does not confirm that he is innocent (criminally or ethically) of wrongdoing.

I will DM you how I inherited the account.  It ties into this mess.


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 27, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Your post is weird and logically inconsistent.  The story as to how you inherited your screen name or old posts or whatever it was is also weird. Red flag, after red flag, after red flag.  In the event you're legitimate, I'll answer the question as to why the police closed the case.  Based on this guy's history, I guarantee you the intent of the text was sexual, however, it was worded in a way that was vague as to the sexual intent (i.e. no actual reference to sex).  Thus, even if there was a penal code (i.e. 647.6) that this one time text could conceivably fall into, there was no way they were going to be able to prove it to a jury.  That's why they closed the case.  And if Chula Vista was not the proper jurisdiction, the Chula Vista police would have directed them to the correct one.


So after reading my DM, do you want to take back the red flag comment?


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> So after reading my DM, do you want to take back the red flag comment?


No problem.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Apr 28, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> I have been struggling with coming forward about my feelings on this issue because I know that it will draw in innocent people to a tangential issue but here is goes.
> 
> I believe Sandshark's feeling are genuine but believes what he/she hears from others due to an anti-Albion bias that is probably justified based on personal experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pervsmasher (Apr 28, 2018)

“Pervsmasher is an odd name for someone that claims that their daughter was a victim. Is it only me or does anyone else feel that the timing and comments by Pervsmasher were odd?  To come on a public forum to spill his/her guts but not be willing to share the text with the press that guarantees to keep you anonymous? Also I feel that the tone of Pervsmasher changed about half way through the comments.“

I wanted the guy exposed. I came here to hopefully have that happen. It has. I have zero ulterior motives. I am sorry if you feel I should have handled it differently. Now, I will go back to life far away from club soccer and this forum. Good luck to all in your journeys with your players...


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 28, 2018)

Did you speak to the news?  Because the story states that it was only 1 text to a 17 year old. If you have information that it was more than that I don’t know why you would not speak to the news?  He agreed to keep people anonymous.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Apr 28, 2018)

*Pm from “Really!?!’ -


HI MEG

Your gold dress a little too tight last night?

Everyone is laughing at you.
*


Listen dude, I don’t  know who you are or who “Meg” is. Stop messaging me.  Hey “Meg” ....... whoever you are, this asshat has it out for you, gold dress and all.


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 28, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Did you speak to the news?  Because the story states that it was only 1 text to a 17 year old. If you have information that it was more than that I don’t know why you would not speak to the news?  He agreed to keep people anonymous.


Won’t answer the question because you made up your story???  It is sad that a person would hate on a club so much to lie about kids.

You did not do much to expose him. The news made it sound like it
was 1 text to 1 person and non-sexual. You say it was more widespread and the text was sexual, unlike what the news reported. Prove it.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Apr 28, 2018)

What’s sad is how delusional you are. I am not anyone you know pal. It’s comical watching you desperately try to figure it out. Or maybe I really am the mysterious “Meg”? Who is she anyway and why would she be involved, I think that’s the real question since you are so eager to get involved and judge....let’s get to the bottom of that. Answer the question or are you only brave when it’s behind this lady’s back?

My kid is in college and spent several years, great fun years at Albion. Do you think you are helping the club by continuing to keep this front and center? Do you think NG or the admin guy want you on here trying to earn brownie points? My only beef with them was lack of communication. My kids experiences there were great. I do not blame the club for this happening and it had zero effect on her other. Than being a reality check that there are pervs out there. You are barking up the wrong tree buddy, it’s you who looks foolish here. I have spoken the truth, I have no clue who you or”Meg” are, I don’t hate or blame Albion at all I just did not like the response and would have liked them to get it out front first rather than as a reaction to uproar here. That’s my whole agenda buddy.....really.


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 28, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I call complete and utter bull sh!@#t.  You're telling me that you would leave your team and coach for another club because a coach from another team, in a different age bracket, sent a text with sexual innuendo to a teenage girl that you don't know.  Are you out of your mind?
> 
> As long as my kids, team, and coach are fine, I could give a rats ass what else goes on in the club.  We are independent contractors in a dog eat dog business.  And I don't look to the club for moral guidance and don't expect them to protect my kids from sexual predators, that's my job.  Any club can put out the best policies and practices regarding this and it will not make me feel safer one bit.  Labels and reputations mean nothing.  I will be the judge of who I do and do not trust.
> 
> When it comes sexual abuse of minors, EVERYBODY is a suspect, regardless of reputation, and that includes family members, close friends, good-neighbors, coaches, teachers, clergy, etc.


Are you an Albion coach? Or NG himself?? Definitely an Albion lover for sure.

I seen massive exodus from far less shit (I.e. embezzlement) and only because those idiots didn't have good cpa's and lawyers that created contracts and stipends that justifies their uber salary. And these cases are for less than 20k! Let that sink in.

Albion parents believe that their club is extremely superior to anything else on the county (Which is NOT!) and according to you labels and reputations mean nothing, but that's the entire world for this club.

Lastly I'm glad that I dodge this bullet, however just to think that there it could had been my DD, I feel for these people that have to go through this shit! 

And I completely agree with you in your last paragraph.


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Before I go on my “I told you so” rant, I’d just like to know what you think should happen to Albion, the club, as a result of this incident (i.e. if you had the power of a judge, what would be your sentence for Albion?).
> 
> Also I’d like to know exactly what you think Albion families should do with their kids (i.e. should they leave the club because of this incident?).


Ok to answer your question, I think Albion should have to answer to the other Presidio clubs why they failed to notify families who children might be victims?  They only notified some families 2 months later and in response to this site. The article is very clear that only some parents on current teams were notified.

Someone made a great point below about parents and other clubs scorning clubs for poor management and embezzling  money.  All of San Diego wants a past DOC banned from soccer for life for embezzling and his club gone.  To me messing with kids and not looking out for their best interest is worse than a thief. Shame on Presidio DOCs for turning a blind eye.  But of course they did this because of the number of teams Albion brings to Presidio.

I would leave the club. Maybe not in mid-season but I would look for somewhere were I could look the DOC in the eye and trust him.


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You didn't answer my question, but your answer tells me that you want Albion's blood.  I read and listened to the CBS news report and here are the essential facts.  The parents of the teenage girl took the text to the Chula Vista police, who VIEWED the text, and declined to file charges.  Albion fired the coach, sent out an email to all the parents he was actively coaching, and asked them for any feedback on this issue.  They also issued a statement with the CBS news report.  Thus, I assume that





Justafan said:


> at Albion
> 
> 
> opps . .
> ...


You do realize that Albion sent out an email to only some parents (read the article). Not all families that he coached in the last year received the email. And the email was sent on February 14th and even states that it was in response to this site. They should have notified all families on girls this creep coached in the last few years that their daughter might be a victim.  Exactly how did Albion know that there was not other victims during this 2 month period that they did nothing?  And if we believe Pervmasher, there are other victims out there.

Great, Albion issued a statement. How do you know the statement is truthful? And why did they feel the need to include the girls age?  The only reason is to downplay what happened but by doing so they probably outed this girl.  Way to only think of themselves. For you to justify their response by saying that 17 year olds are exposed to more sexting?  This is sad.  Regardless of the amount of sexting among kids, this was a much older adult in a position of authority and power.  That is never ok or have you know been watching the news?


----------



## sandshark (Apr 30, 2018)

Justafan said:


> at Albion
> 
> 
> opps . .
> ...


Crime of the century NO, disgusting SOB trying to fish for a victim YES. As far as your statement about "in the real world", speak for yourself because in my world this is something. A grown man in a position of authority and a mentor to young ladies doing this is way WAY different than something maybe some of these girls do with their boyfriends! Just the fact you made that comparison sends up Red flags with you in its self you are a PIG. People and myself included do not want Albion's blood, we just want Albion to stand up and fix the wrongs they allowed and not just walk away into the sunset after this as if all is good. They need to own up and do more to protect the children at their club.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (May 6, 2018)

Does US Soccer have a mandated background check/database?  My understanding is sports under US Olympic Committee authority have instigated some kind of reporting/tracking/training for these types of things?


----------

